# Welcome to Ukraine! One photo every day.



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #58

*A stormy day in Sevastopol*









Photo by *Sevastopol* from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #59
*Chernihiv and tulips*










Photo by *Ezra Casteel* from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #60
*The Massandra Palace in Crimea*
The Massandra Palace stands in beautiful parkland on the outskirts of Yalta. It was designed by French architect Bouchart to emulate the style of some of the castles of the Loire valley. Originally built for Prince C.M.Vorontsov, it was acquired by Tsar Alexander III as his summer palace in 1889. 
After the 1917 revolution it was used as a holiday residence by high-ranking members of the Politburo - Stalin, Khrushchev and Brezhnev all stayed here at one time or another.
In the early nineties the palace was designated a museum and opened to the public. The interior has now been beautifully restored. It contains a significant collection of fine art and period furniture in rooms set out to reflect the grandeur of its original nineteenth century owners. 
Wikipedia








Photo by *marek.krzystkiewicz* from flickr









Photo by *Argenberg* from flickr









Photo by *kevino4360* from flickr









Photo by *dalexon* from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #61
*Odessa sea port*



































































































hotel in port


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

IllyaDe thanks for sharing!


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #62
*Sofiyivsky Park*
Sofiyivsky Park (Ukrainian: Софіївський парк; Polish: Zofiówka) is a landscape park in Uman, Cherkasy Oblast of central Ukraine. It was founded in 1796 by Count Stanisław Szczęsny Potocki, a noble Polish szlachcic. The park is named after his Greek wife Sofia and was built in 1802. It's one of the world famous garden-park art creations. There are many scenic areas in the park including waterfalls, fountains, ponds and a stone garden. It is one of the most famous examples of late 17th or early 18th century European landscape garden design that has been preserved to the present time.
The Sofiyivsky Park was named one of the Seven Wonders of Ukraine on August 21, 2007, based on voting by experts and the internet community. 
Wikipedia





































Photos by *Alisa Volkova* from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #63
*Ukrainian Pysanka (Easter egg)*
A pysanka (Ukrainian: писанка, plural: pysanky) is a Ukrainian Easter egg, decorated using a wax-resist (batik) method. The word comes from the verb pysaty, "to write", as the designs are not painted on, but written with beeswax.
Many other eastern European ethnic groups, including the Belarusians (пісанка), Bulgarians (писано яйце, pisano yaytse), Serbs (pisanica), Czechs (kraslice), Lithuanians (margutis), Poles (pisanka), Romanians (ouă vopsite or incondeiate), Slovaks (kraslica), and Slovenes (pisanica or pirh) decorate eggs in a similar manner for Easter.
Wikipedia

here more about Ukrainian Easter egg









Photo by *Tiaelle* from flickr




























Photo by *deprots* from flickr


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #64
*Dragobrat*
The Carpathian Mountains or Carpathians










Photo by *victor.lavrentev*from flick r









Wikipedia


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #65
*Yalta*
Yalta is a city in Crimea, on the north coast of the Black Sea. The city is located on the site of an ancient Greek colony, said to have been founded by Greek sailors who were looking for a safe shore on which to land. It is situated on a shallow bay facing south towards the Black Sea, surrounded by wooded mountains. It enjoys a warm Mediterranean climate.










Photo by *Argenberg*from flick r









Wikipedia


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

good shot kay:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #66
*Lviv by night*









Photo by *Lyncis* from flick r 









Wikipedia


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I love those easter eggs!


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #67
Today Ukraine celebrates Easter. Happy Easter!
*Easter Celebration*









Photo by *deprots* from flick r


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Lovely photos.. keep on posting...


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #68
*Boris & Hlib Church in Chernihiv*
Борисоглібський собор. ХІІ ст. Boris & Hlib Church 12th century. Now a museum, with fabulous Tsarki Bramy. 










Photo by *LarysaS* from flick r 









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #69
*Kyiv sunset skyline*










Photo by *Kvasov Andrey* from flick r 









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #70
*Odesa, Wall-home*










Photo by *boris.mukhin* from flick r 









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #71
*Dnipropetrovsk by night*

















Wiki


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow impressive!



WladYslaW said:


> Shot #71
> *Dnipropetrovsk by night*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

this place has lots to offer


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah..... 



qwert_guy said:


> this place has lots to offer


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #72

*Ivano-Frankivsk*









Photo by * ilvic * from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## grochu (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, this thread reminded me to remake my passport Great pics, keep posting!


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

grochu said:


> Well, this thread reminded me to remake my passport Great pics, keep posting!


Why this thread reminded you to remake your passport?


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #73
*Lubart's Castle in Lutsk*

Lutsk High Castle, also known as Lubart's Castle, began its life in the mid-14th century as the fortified seat of Gedymin's son Lubart, the last ruler of united Galicia-Volhynia. It is the most prominent landmark of Lutsk, Ukraine and as such appears on the hryvnia bill. Another city castle, built by the Czartoryski family starting from the 14th century, is now a ruin.

The Kievan town of Luchesk had a wooden wall as early as 1075. In 1255, the walls of Lutsk were stormed by Jochi's grandson Kuremsa.

The current castle, towering over the Styr River, was built mostly in the 1340s, although some parts of the earlier walls were used. It repelled sieges by numerous potentates, including Casimir the Great (1349), Jogaila (1431), and Sigismund Kęstutaitis (1436). It was there that the Lutsk Conference of 1429 took place, attended by Emperor Sigismund, Jogaila, Vytautas the Great, and the voivode of Wallachia.
Wikipedia



















Photo by * aisipos * from flickr










Photo by * E-t-a-i-n * from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the palace in Crimea. Really intriguing building!


----------



## grochu (Feb 15, 2009)

It`s simple - to visit Ukraine i`ve been there once and i have to say, that it suprised me (in a good way). Now my passport is invalind and i have to apply for new one


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

^^For you it is simplier about 200 km than for me


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #74
*St. Mykola Cathedral in Chernivtsi (1939)*
I see you have a drop too much of Ukrainian vodka - horilka 









Photo by * bbarker21 * from photobucket


















Photo by * mia! * from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers:^^


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #75
*Svityaz lake*
Svityaz - is the most deep lake in Ukraine, second largest. Belongs to groups of Shatsk's lakes, located on Polissya (Volyn region). Its area is 26 sq.m., the average depth is 6,9 m., the transparency of water to 8m. Eats usually groundwater. 









Photo by * ksani * from flickr









Photo by * hematology_k * from flickr









Photo by * ira_ottawa * from flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

I had never seen before pictures from Ukraine and I must confess I had a very different image of it. 

Now, viewing these beautifull pictures I realize it's a beautiful country with a mervellous landscapes, congrats... have a nice country.

Regards from Colombia!!


:cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*rojecco* Thanks for these pleasant words!

Let's get continued!

Shot #76
*The Bakhchisaray Khans’ Palace-Museum*
The former capital of the Crimean Khanate, Bakhchisaray boasts a remarkable architectural complex with the famous Tear Fountain, extolled by the great poets of the Slav world - Alexander Pushkin, Adam Mickiewicz and Lesya Ukrainka. The Bakhchisaray Khans’ Palace-Museum has become one of the most popular monuments of the Crimea. 
The Khans’ palace is situated on the bank of the Churuk-Su River spanned by an arch bridge. The ensemble was being built and rebuilt from the first half of the 16th through the end of the 18th century. It consists of several buildings incorporated with the main one thus making a whole and a few standing apart - the Great Palace Mosque, harem, Falcon Tower, khans' cemetery with mausoleums and structures for household purposes. 
The oldest parts of the palace are the portal, the work of the Italian architect Alevisio (early 16th century), the Small Khans' Mosque, the Divan Hall (17th century). Particularly interesting are the inner courtyard with its fountains, the Golden Study, Embassy Hall, Fruit Bowery, richly ornamented by skillful masters.





































All information from this web-page 









Wikipedia


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #76

*The carpathian mountains*


























Wikipedia


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Shot #77

Dominican Church, Lviv

The Dominican church and monastery (Ukrainian: Домініканський костел і монастир, Polish: Kościół i klasztor Dominikanów we Lwowie) in Lviv, Ukraine is located in the city's Old Town, east of the market square. It was originally built as the Roman Catholic church of Corpus Christi, and today serves as the Greek Catholic church of the Holy Eucharist.

Link to Wikipedia page.

Photos from Flickr.

























































































Location in Ukraine:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Shot #76 is awesome


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Shot #78

Synevyr Lake

Synevyr is the biggest mount lake in Ukraine. It is located in Mizhhirskyi Raion, Zakarpatska Oblast, in the Carpathian Mountains.


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Shot #79

Dragobrat

Ski resort located in the Ukrainian Carpathians, 1300—1400 meters above sea level.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #80

Heroes from Donets Basin

Donets Basin, also known as Donbas or Donbass (Ukrainian: Донецький басейн, usually abbreviated to Донбас; translit. Donetskyi basein or Donbas; Russian: Донецкий бассейн, likewise usually shortened to Донбасс; translit. Donetskiy bassein or Donbass), is a historical, economic and cultural region located on the territory of present-day Ukraine.

It combines two oblasts (provinces) in the east of the country: northern and central part of Donetsk Oblast (southern part belongs to Pryazovia) and southern part of Luhansk Oblast (northern part belongs to Slobozhanschyna). The city of Donetsk is considered the unofficial capital of Donbass.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #81

The Crimean Mountains

The Crimean Mountains (Crimean Tatar: Qırım dağları; Ukrainian: Кримскі Гори, translit. Krymski Hory; Russian: Крымские Горы, translit. Krymskie Gory) is a range of mountains running parallel to the south-east coast of Crimea, Ukraine, between about five and eight miles (13 km) from the sea. Toward the west, the mountains drop steeply to the Black Sea, and to the east, they change it slowly into a steppe landscape.









Photo by *Lyncis* from flickr









Wiki


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Stone Tomb in Zaporizhzhyian oblast'


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #83

Kyiv Cityscape









Photo by *Timm Suess* from flickr









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #84

Ukrainian girls









Photo by *WorldCupBlog.org* from flickr


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #85

Dnipropetrovsk by night


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #86

UFO over the Horhany


















Wiki


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

exlent pictures. Ucrania is wonderful :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #87

Bridge over waterfall


















Wiki


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ so fabulous... great great :applause:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #88

Poppy seed flower field









Photo by *Kirill: Neverwinter Alps* from flickr









_*Wiki*_


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

WladYslaW said:


> Shot #88
> 
> Poppy seed flower field
> 
> ...


:applause:

amazing pic.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #89

Vydubycky monastery in Kyiv









Photo by *lights2008* from flickr









_*Wiki*_


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

IllyaDe said:


> Stone Tomb in Zaporizhzhyian oblast'


That looks like a scene from Jurasic Park, great :nuts:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #90

Church in Bila Cerkva









Photo by *lights2008* from flickr









_*Wiki*_


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #91

Lviv by night









Photo by * shtanina* from flickr









_*Wiki*_


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #92

Sudak fortress









Photo by * lights2008 * from flickr









_*Wiki*_


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #93

The museum of the folk architecture
There are 4 similar museums in Ukraine.









Photo by * skymyrka * from flickr









_*Wiki*_


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #94

Ukrainian rushnyk
Photo took in Pereiaslav-Khmelnytskyi (Kyiv region)








Photo by * lights2008* from flickr









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #95

Odesa by night






















































Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #96

The village landscapes










Photo by 4ad_photos


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

the house of Gaudi (Donetsk)


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

WladYslaW said:


> Shot #96
> 
> The village landscapes
> 
> ...


I love that picture 
The cows seem to be hard to manage


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #98

Elyckiy Uspensky monastery









*Todor Kamenov*









Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #99

Kremenchuk Reservoir - is the largest water reservoir located on the Dnieper River.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #100

*Zaporizhzhya. Industrial district*


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

WladYslaW said:


> Shot #98
> 
> Elyckiy Uspensky monastery
> 
> ...


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

The Elyckiy Uspensky monastery is Great!! How old is it? Which is the oldest monastery in ukraine?


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> The Elyckiy Uspensky monastery is Great!! How old is it? Which is the oldest monastery in ukraine?


The Church of the Tithes or Church of the Dormition of the Virgin (Ukrainian: Десятинна Церква). Was built during 988—996. This tample is the first stone church in Kievan Rus. Was destroyed by Batu Khan in 1240.

I don't know exactly which church is the oldest in Ukraine but I think that this is Saint Sophia Cathedral in Kyiv. The first foundations were laid in 1037









Photo by Andrеi


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #101

Just rainbow









(c) Vlad Bespalov
This shot I took yesterday. Enjoy!









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #102

Mount Petros in Carpathians


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #103

View of Dnipro river


















Wiki


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

WladYslaW said:


> The Church of the Tithes or Church of the Dormition of the Virgin (Ukrainian: Десятинна Церква). Was built during 988—996. This tample is the first stone church in Kievan Rus. Was destroyed by Batu Khan in 1240.
> 
> I don't know exactly which church is the oldest in Ukraine but I think that this is Saint Sophia Cathedral in Kyiv. The first foundations were laid in 1037
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information! It's also a really beautiful Church!! I like the orthodox-architecture! Greetings from Serbia! :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*6oku_Cp6uja* I see. We have a lot of orthodox church, because we are orthodox.

Shot #104

A street in Chernivtsi


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #105

National Historical and Cultural Reserve «Kachanivka»

Сreated in 1981 through the palace and park ensemble Noble estates, which was founded in 1770-ies and which are the only Ukrainian estates, which remained in the complex.


















*lights2008*




























Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #106

*Divorced bridge in Mykolaiv*


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

^^ the nice ship!


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #107

Poltava smile









*rrubtsov*









Wiki


----------



## pablo76 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Хотин (ukrainian) Chocim(polish)*








delete pl.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #109

Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi fortress

Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi is a city situated on the right bank of the Dniester Liman (on the Dniester estuary leading to the Black Sea) in the Odesa Oblast (province) of southwestern Ukraine.

In the 6th century BC, Milesian colonists founded a settlement named Tyras on the future location of Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi, one which later came under Roman and Byzantine rule. The Byzantines built the fortress and named it Asprocastron ("White Castle" - a meaning kept in several languages). The Voskresensk Chronicle lists Belgorod "at the mouth of the Dniester, above the sea" among the towns controlled by Kievan Rus.

*The city is located on the Dniester estuary at 18 km from the Black Sea and 100 km from Odessa. 

City made to the UNESCO list of 10 ancient cities in the world, that preserved a continuous existence - along with Rome, Athens and Jerusalem.*




























*Vlad Bespalov, 2009*









*mikilak*


















*kmerenkov*









*wiki*









Wiki


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

great pics neighbour kay: you have a lovely country specially that amazing baroque architecture & all the other places ...definitely a nice place to live :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Conte said:


> great pics neighbour kay: you have a lovely country specially that amazing baroque architecture & all the other places ...definitely a nice place to live :cheers:


Thank you! It's nice to hear. Have you ever been in Ukraine? I was in Romania, but it was just transit.


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #110

Koloсhava


















Wiki


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> Thank you! It's nice to hear. Have you ever been in Ukraine? I was in Romania, but it was just transit.


I was once to Odessa, an amazing city with great architecture and buildings and nice seaside, i also saw a lot of turists there from all over Europe, I'd like to get back some day in the near future and why not maybe I'll return to Odessa as a metropolis of the European Union !?


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Conte said:


> I was once to Odessa, an amazing city with great architecture and buildings and nice seaside, i also saw a lot of turists there from all over Europe, I'd like to get back some day in the near future and why not maybe I'll return to Odessa as a metropolis of the European Union !?


Do you know that citizens of EU don't need any visa to visit Ukraine? So, you are welcome in our country!
I hope that one day our state will be in the European Union and we will be able to travel all over Europe without any borders.

here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=877548 you can find a few my best photos from Odesa, I think you will enjoy!


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #111

Kyiv skyline


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #112

Laspi bay panorama

This panorama was taken from Sevastopol-Yalta road in Crimea. Sun was on the right so I couldn't show more of the Sea. As usual, autostitch did a great job! 









apinkin









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #113

Lviv panorama









*Serhiy Antonchyk*









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #114

Wine Fest in Mukacheve






















































Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #115

Kharkiv stars









* []NEEL[]*









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #116

Starokostiantyniv.The castle of Kostiantyn Ostroz'kyi (1561-1571)

Starokostyantyniv was founded in the 16th century when the Ukrainian magnate, Kostiantyn Ostroz'kyi (1460-1530), built a fortress at the village of Pomishchentsi. The village grew into a town and was called Kostiantyniv Staryi.









*morugin*



























Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #117

Dnipropetrovsk skyline


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #118

Resumed Church of Christ in Kyiv

Christ Church was built in 1643 in the same place at the church, built during the times of Vladimir Svyatoslavicha. In the 1810-14 years at the same place by the architect A. Melenskoho was erected stoned Church of Christ in the style of classicism. 
This building, like many others, was destroyed in 30th years of XX century, during the fight «opium for the people». The church was restored in 2001.













































Wiki


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Shot #119

Cathedral of the Assumption of Mary in Kamianka-Buzka, Lviv Oblast


















Photo from http://ua.vlasenko.net/kamianka_buzka/index.html










Wikipedia


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #120

*Building for drying grain in the village Krasnosilka, Odes’ka oblast’*



















Wiki


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

whooooo is that for real!!!^^^


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

qwert_guy said:


> whooooo is that for real!!!^^^


Yes, it's real building:








http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=46.639831&ln=30.785773&z=4&k=2


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

creepy and amazing at the same time. why does it like like this ?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #121

Windmill in Novoozerne, Crimea









Orlov Evgeniy









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #148

The mountain village


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #149

Sudak, The Crimea









* lights2008*









Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #150

Yalpug lake in Odesa oblast'


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #151

Windmill in the village Pyrohiv near Kyiv


















Wiki


----------



## Tin_Can (Jun 17, 2009)

Impressive pictures! Ukraine has such beautiful landscapes and rich history.I must admit,I really like all those castles and old slavic churches :cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you 

Shot #152

The river Dnipro and DniproGES in Zaporizhzhya


















Wiki


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

The Twin Towers, Dnepropetrovsk.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #154

In the center of Kyiv


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #155

Baturyn

Baturyn (Ukrainian: Батурин; also referred to as Baturin), is a historic city in the Chernihiv Oblast (province) of northern Ukraine. It is located in the Bakhmatskyi Raion (district) of the oblast, on the banks of the Seym River. The current estimated population is 3,600.

By 1654, Baturyn, home to 486 cossacks and 274 villagers, was granted Magdeburg Rights. As the settlement grew, more merchants flocked to it, and great fairs were held quarterly. The capital of the Cossack Hetmanate, an autonomous Ukrainian Cossack republic in Left-bank Ukraine, was located in Baturyn from 1669–1708, and from 1750-1764. It was in Baturyn that Hetman Ivan Briukhovetsky signed the Baturyn Statutes in 1663, which further elaborated the treaty with the Tsardom of Russia which Khmelnytsky had initiated with the Treaty of Pereyaslav in 1654.













































Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot #156

Prypiat

Prypiat (Ukrainian: При́п'ять, Pryp”jat’; Russian: При́пять, Pripjat’), or Pripyat, is an abandoned city in the zone of alienation in northern Ukraine, Kiev Oblast, near the border with Belarus. The city was founded in 1970 to house the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant workers, and was abandoned in 1986 following the Chernobyl disaster. Its population had been around 50,000 prior to the accident.










More photos 1 2 3


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #157

Zhovkva town hall

Zhovkva (Ukrainian: Жовква; Polish: Żółkiew; Yiddish: Zholkva) is a city in the Lviv Oblast (province) of western Ukraine, north of Lviv. It is the administrative center of the Zhovkivskyi Raion (district). The current estimated population is 13,500.

The site of Zhovkva has been inhabited since the 14th century. In 1594, the Polish military commander Stanisław Żółkiewski fortified the settlement and built Żółkiew Castle.[1] Due to its strategic location at the intersection of important trade routes, the town prospered.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #158

Sviatohirsk Lavra

The Sviatohirsk Lavra or the Sviatohirsk Cave Monastery (Ukrainian: Свято-Успенська Святогорська Лавра) is a historic Orthodox Christian monastery (a lavra) near the city of Sviatohirsk in Donetsk Oblast (province) of eastern Ukraine. The lavra is located on the right bank of the Seversky Donets River. The name comes from the hill on which it sits on — Sviatohirsk or Holy Hill.

Svyato-Uspensky Svyatogorsky Monastery is one of the main Orthodox relics in the east of Ukraine. It was founded on the right bank of the river Severskiy Donets in the place which in ancient times was called Holly Hills. The first mention of this monastery was in 1624. 

The history of this dwelling place roots into far centuries ago. One of the existing versions connects the origin of the monastery with Byzantine monks who tried to escape Emperor's persecution. Some of the monks hid in the Crimea and some of them founded many cave monasteries on the banks of the Don and the Severskiy Donets which exist at present.

The legend, written down in the XIX century, connects Holy Hills with Kievo-Pecherskaya Lavra. It tells that some Pechersk monks left for Holy Hills after Baty-Khan ravaged Kiev. Some researchers suppose that during the hard times of Turkish dominion many monks left Holy Mountain Afon and came to this place. The first record of Holy Hills appeared in the first half of the XVI century.

This dwelling place suffered greatly of Crimean Tatars' ravage in the XVII century and defended Rus Orthodox from Polish who tried to take it a prison. Svyatogorskaya dwelling had suffered all the horror of Baty-Khan and Tamerlan times. People from the whole Russian south came here to glorify God.

In spite of such hard life conditions, the dwelling place has not become desolate, in those times it became the stronghold of Orthodox supporters and the base of many settlers from Zadneprovsk Ukraine, who tried to escape the oppression of Catholics and members of Uniat church with the aim to save the purity of Orthodox belief.

During the rein of Yekaterina II the dwelling was abolished, but even though big crowds of people came there on its patron saint's days. The eagerness of simple peasants to Svyatogorsk desert became the main factor for its renewal. Dwelling's prosperity is connected with its renewal in 1844. Thanks to hard work of the superior and monks the dwelling became one of the biggest monasteries of Russian Empire within 70 years (1844 - 1914).

Since 1917 the monastery suffered many plunders, abuses and contaminations of holy things, beating and killing of the monks. In 1922 the monastery was closed again and the rest home was opened in its building.

In 1992 Svyatogorsk dwelling opened its door for believers in 1992. It should be mentioned that Father-Superior John (Streltsov), the elder who possessed many blessed gifts, foretold the rebirth and flourishing of Svyatogorsk dwelling.

At present Svyato-Uspensky Svyatogorsky Monastery is the biggest spiritual center of Donbas, Slobodskaya Ukraine and the south of Russia. The monastery is well-known far beyond Donetsk region, about 10 - 12 thousand pilgrims from Ukraine, Russia and Byelorussia come here during the holidays.

On the 29th of December in 2003 the buildings and lands, which the monastery owned since early history, were transmitted to it. There are 54 bells on the 5 monastery belfries, the biggest one weighs more than 6 tons.









*serg-klymenko*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #159

Morning fog in Kryvyi Rog


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks! I see, you are still of impression after your visiting of Kryvyj Rikh.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, you are right


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #160

Chinese palace in Zolochiv Castle


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #161

Illinska Church in Subotiv

Subotiv (Ukrainian: Суботів) is a village (selo) in central Ukraine. It is located in the Chyhyrynskyi Raion (district) of the Cherkasy Oblast (province), near Chyhyryn city.

Illinska Church, a church built by the order of Bohdan Khmelnytsky in 1683. It is also the place where Khmelnytsky is buried. The church is pictured on one of the paintings by Taras Shevchenko in 1845. The church is also pictured on 5 hryvnia banknote, which is currently in circulation in Ukraine.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Ukraine is a beautful country WladYslaW!, I have many friends form there here in Argentina 

I'm going to show them your pics, I'm sure they'll love them!


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

franpunk said:


> Ukraine is a beautful country WladYslaW!, I have many friends form there here in Argentina
> 
> I'm going to show them your pics, I'm sure they'll love them!


It's really nice to hear. How did they come to be there?


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #162

St. Nicholas Cathedral in Nizhyn

*St. Nicholas Cathedral in Nizhyn (1658)* - the building of the earlier Ukrainian Baroque









*ukrfoto.net*









*flickr.com*









*serg-klymenko*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

franpunk said:


> Ukraine is a beautful country WladYslaW!


I agree :cheers: very interesting country and friendly people, that are similar in many ways to Poles :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

DocentX said:


> very interesting country and friendly people


Thanks! Where did you be in Ukraine? Do you have any interesting stories connected with this?


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

WladYslaW said:


> Thanks! Where did you be in Ukraine? Do you have any interesting stories connected with this?


I've met many Ukrainians, however... I have never been to Ukraine...


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Shot #163

Saviour Cathedral in Chernihiv (1033-1036)









Most likely the oldest church in Ukraine that still exists.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

DocentX said:


> I've met many Ukrainians, however... I have never been to Ukraine...


I can say about Polish the same. I have a lot friends in this country and I was 2 tomes there :banana:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #164

Sov-art in Lviv


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for posting Illya


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> It's really nice to hear. How did they come to be there?


Well, some came in the 90s and others in the early 2000s when our Argentine govermment due to the request of the Ukraine-Argentine community (which is one of the largest in the world with half a million people), granted special conditions for immigrants during the post-Soviet era. 

Ukrainian heritage was traditionally common in the northeast of Argentina, but the new immigrants usually settled in Buenos Aires (specially in my district). And my friends parents always speak so much of Kiev and their country it makes me want to know your beautiful country as soon as I can.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #165

Train near Nizyany, Zaporizhia Oblast








Vadim Anokhin









Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #166

Demergi mountain view, Crimea

















Wiki


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #167

Lutsk

















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*Trinity Monastery (Chernihiv)*

Shot #168

Trinity Monastery (Chernihiv)

The Trinity Monastery (Ukrainian: Троїцько-Іллінський монастир, translit. Troits’ko-Illins’kyi monastyr) is a historic monastery in the city of Chernihiv in northeastern Ukraine.

Initially it was founded by Saint Anthony of Pechersk in the 11th century, but ruined in 1239 during the Mongol invasion.

The Trinity Monastery was reconstructed by the famed Ukrainian architect Lazar Baranovych in 1649. In the neighbouring city of Novhorod-Siverskyi, Baranovych founded a printing press, which were rare at the time. He later transferred the printing press to the Trinity Monastery. The monastery's adjacent printing press was famed for their production of engravings, and its library — for containing more than 11,000 books.

The main attraction of the monastery is the Trinity Cathedral, which was constructed in 1679 on the project of architect Ioanna Baptist. The cathedral is topped off with seven cupolas.

*1679*









*1679*









*1775*

















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #169

Embankment of the Dnipro river


















Wiki


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

The above pic looks amazing :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #170

Komarno wooden church

Komarno (Ukrainian: Комарно, Yiddish: קאָמאַרנע) is a city located in the Horodotsky Raion (district) of the Lviv Oblast (province) in western Ukraine. It has 4,000 inhabitants. It was founded in 1324. In the center of town is an old Polish Kostel (Catholic Church), as well as an old wooden Orthodox church complete with ancient icons. The river Vereshytsia flows through the town.



























Wiki


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Shot #171

*Ruins of Kremenets Castle (the 13th century - )*


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*Pyatnitska Church in Chernihiv*

Shot #172

Pyatnitska Church in Chernihiv

Pyatnitska (St. Paraskevi) Church in Chernihiv built in the pillory 12 early 13 century. 

It was renovated from 1670 till 1690's. Chernihiv colonel expense Dunyna-Borkowski in the style of Ukrainian Baroque. 

In 1941, construction in the nazi bomb hit. 

Renovated in 1962 the project Baranovsky, in a somewhat changed style in the likeness of Russian churches.


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*Beaches of Odesa*

Shot #173

Beaches of Odesa

Odesa washed by Black sea. So - enjoy these summer photos :banana:





































Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #174

Mariyinsky Palace

Mariyinsky Palace in Kyiv is President Victor Yushchenko's ceremonial residence. It adjoins the parliament building.

Designed by Francesco Bartolomeo Rastrelli, this lavish Baroque palace was built between 1744 and 1752 for Empress Elizabeth by one of Rastrelli's students, Ivan Michurin. In the late 18th and early 19th centuries it was the main residence of Ukraine's governors-general. It was used as Kyiv residence for the imperial family until 1917. 

The palace has been reconstructed several times. In 1870, after a devastating fire, its façade was decorated with new details and its interiors renewed. It was then renamed after the reigning Empress Maria. A large park was laid out off its southern side in 1874.

The palace was badly damaged during the Great Patriotic War and later restored by a group of architects led by Pavlo Alyoshyn. Another major restoration was completed in the early 1980s.

Today the palace is used for official receptions, summits, high-profile talks and award ceremonies. Its visitors admire its antique furniture, chandeliers, paintings and murals.




































Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #175

Mount Syvulya and Ihrovets in Ukrainian Carpathians









kucher_if









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

Shot #176

Dnipropetrovsk skyline



















Wiki


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos from Ukraine


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful photos from Ukraine


Indeed very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #177

Misty morning in Kramatorsk


















Wiki


----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to say Ukraine is amazing! I was ignoring this thread for a while, but now I see that I've missed out on so many awesome pics


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #178

Today, in Ukraine, celebrated Flag Day. A Flag Day in Zaporizhzhya


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #179

today in Ukraine Independence Day


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #180

Bridge across the Dnipro in Zaporizhzhya oblast'


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #181

Classical Kyiv














































Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #182

Kyiv Skyline


















Wiki


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

your capital city looks nice


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #183

Summer field in Dnipropetrovs'ka oblast'


















Wiki


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Very nice flag colours 

A stream in a Crimea forest









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkrukovsky/144543796/


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #185

Yesterday's Grand opening of Donbas Arena

A photo compensation for missed days.






















































*vanbasten* from an Ukrainian section









Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #186

The church of Alexander Nevsky in the Crimea


















Wiki


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice Wlad


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

franpunk thank you for visiting!

Shot #187
The Katerynynska Church in Chernihiv













































Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #188

Bridge over the Dniester Liman in Zatoka, Odes'ka oblast'


















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Shot #189

Ski Bukovel

Bukovel ski resort is a new large ski resort in Ivano-Frankivsk oblast 30 km to the west of Yaremcha. It is Ukraine's first European-class resort, with a couple high-speed chair lifts, meticulously groomed slopes and snow-making machines, turnstyles for letting skiers through lines, and ubiquitous security personnel. It is unusual to see this degree of organization in Ukraine. Bukovel resort has been carefully planned to make snowskiing and snowboarding enjoyable and convenient and to avoid lift lines and congestion. Ski Lift queues longer than five minutes are rare.









*Taken by Lyncis*









Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #189

Inside University in Lugansk

















Wiki


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

IllyaDe 
Thanks for updating!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

The photo of Ski Bukovel is marvelous!!!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #191

Townhall by night in Zhytomyr


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #192

Palace in Kachanivka, Chernihiv Oblast


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #193

Balconies on the Comiblocks in Alexandria


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #194

Opera and Ballet theater in Odesa


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #195

Lubart's Castle in Lutsk









snapshooter









Wiki


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

nice, how old is it and for what purposes it using now?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> nice, how old is it and for what purposes it using now?


Began its life in the mid-14th century as the fortified seat of Gedymin's son Lubart, the last ruler of united Galicia-Volhynia.

more


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #196

A street violinist in Zaporizhzhya


















Wiki


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot # 197
Railway bridge over Dnipro river in Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 198

Dnipropetrovsk


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 199

Theater in Pryluky









djcrok


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 200

Old center in Lviv

















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 201

Monument Mowgli in Mykolaiv









valeriy34









Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 202

Maidan Nezalezhnosti (Independence Square) in Kiyv

















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 203

In the Carpathians


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 204

View of Yalta and the surrounding Crimean Mountains, as seen from the "Swallow's Nest".


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 205

Train station in Donetsk


















Wiki


----------



## TurK_1923 (Sep 20, 2009)

nice photos !


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot # 206

Ivano-Frankivsk


















Wiki


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot #207

The great motherland statue in Kiev


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ That looks like a huge statue!!!


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

^^ 102 m


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ That looks like a huge statue!!!


It's taller than Statue of Liberty in New York.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #208

Zhovkva Castle in Lviv Oblast









Arcovia









Wiki


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Denicka said:


> Shot #207
> 
> The great motherland statue in Kiev



fantastic remembered the statue in rio. ^^


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #209

In Karpatians


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #210

Vozvizhenskaya Church and the lake in Ternopil


«Живописное озеро вцентре города Тернополя» на Яндекс.Фотках









Wiki


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Denicka said:


> It's taller than Statue of Liberty in New York.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #211

Guys playing basketball in Kharkiv


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #212

Skyscraper in Dnipropetrovsk


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #213

Old street in Lviv


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #214

Factory in Mariupol


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Shot #215

Kyiv


















Wiki


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot # 216

Appartments in Dnipropetrovsk


















Wiki


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot # 228

Magnificent central avenue in Zaporyzhzhya


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> Shot # 226
> 
> Donbass Arena in Donetsk
> 
> ...


I really like this stadium!!! one of my favourite in the world


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot # 228

Magnificent central avenue in Zaporyzhzhya


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 229 А для чого взагалі писати ці цифри?

Novyi Svet, Crimeа









Sergej Galiaxmetov


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

щоб показати наскільки Україна різноманітна і в ній є так багато цікавих місць


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Боже! Яка краса!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 230

Kyiv 


















Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 231

The Smotrych River in Kamianets-Podilskyi









Oleg Zharii









Wiki


----------



## abasto (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG! Photo from Novyi Svet is fantastic!!


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

abasto said:


> OMG! Photo from Novyi Svet is fantastic!!


Agreed.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Фото киева понравилось


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 232

Lviv


















Wiki


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

amazing Lviv :applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 233

Tryhiria









Sergej Galiaxmetov









Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot #234

In Karpatians









Sergej Galiaxmetov


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

:bow: Your country is beautiful!!! :applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

^^



Shot # 235

Sumy









Oleg Zharii








Wiki


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;45016160 said:


> :bow: Your country is beautiful!!! :applause:


THank you, brother! :cheers: Serbia is not less beautiful though!


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

SHot # 236 Windy day in Dnepropetrovsk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot #237

Somewhere in Ukraine









by TAMABRAXAMA :0)


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
*...beautiful pictures, beautiful country and beautiful Prime Minister...that's Україна....*:applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 247

Kyiv









by *Oleg Zharii*








Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

durio uno said:


> .
> .
> .
> *...beautiful pictures, beautiful country and beautiful Prime Minister...that's Україна....*:applause:


:lol:
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 248

Buky Canyon





































Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 248

Ivano-Frankivsk









by http://sirozuba.livejournal.com/








Wiki


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 249

Massandra Palace


























Wiki


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ukraine is the 7th most visited country in the world. Looks nice what are the main turist attractions?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

corredor06 said:


> what are the main turist attractions?


Kyiv, Lviv, Odesa, Kamyanets-Podilskyi, Crimea, Carpathians and many other's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Wonders_of_Ukraine


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 250

Sofiyivsky Park




































Wiki[/QUOTE]


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

corredor06 said:


> Ukraine is the 7th most visited country in the world. Looks nice what are the main turist attractions?


Wow, I did not know that. Do you have the source for this information?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Wow, I did not know that. Do you have the source for this information?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Tourism_rankings


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Shot # 251

Dniester Canyon


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Tourism_rankings


Thanks for the information source [email protected] Not too sure if I will have the opportunity to visit the Ukraine anytime soon. :dunno:


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Wonderful pic´s!!! Greetings from Georgia!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Poltava









by *A. Sarmat*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice picture.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 21, 2009)

One reqest: could you post some photographs of house on former Brajerowska 4 Street in Lviv? It was the one where Stanisław Lem lived.

Geeetings from Poland


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Kharkiv


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Dnipro in Kyiv


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Church in Vinnytsia


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Church in Crimea*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## gmcclintock91 (Mar 16, 2010)

These are all great! I am going a 2 year mission for my church, which will be headquartered in Dnepropetrovsk. Does anyone know of any other sites where I can find pictures/info on the area? English is preferred, I haven't learned Russian (yet!)


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Crimea*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

gmcclintock91 said:


> These are all great! I am going a 2 year mission for my church, which will be headquartered in Dnepropetrovsk. Does anyone know of any other sites where I can find pictures/info on the area? English is preferred, I haven't learned Russian (yet!)


Sure, there is a thread with pictures and info about this city on this forum. I will give you a refference once I get home.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Here we go, Dnepropetrovsk photo Thread. Please do not hesitate to ask any questions about the city, I'd love to answer you.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53535329#post53535329


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

gmcclintock91 said:


> These are all great! I am going a 2 year mission for my church, which will be headquartered in Dnepropetrovsk. Does anyone know of any other sites where I can find pictures/info on the area? English is preferred, I haven't learned Russian (yet!)


You should learn Ukrainian too!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! Simply amazing the Church in Crimea and the view is great. Regards.*


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

*Kirovohrad*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sincerely amazing this pic of Dnipropetrovsk. Regards.*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

THanks very much indeed  Muchas gracias, señor )


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Festival in Hotyn*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful pic of Crimea!


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Pic of Crimea looks very south-european; like some resort on mediterranean coast 

Kyiv rocks as well, looks like wealthy city.

Many cities in Ukraine dramatically needs development and renovation, but even now there's alot of true jewels.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Really great pics of Ukraine kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the view of Odesa. Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Simferopol*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Poltava*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent photos!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zaporizhzhya*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*cape Tarhan Qut in Crimea*


----------



## elmiha (Oct 11, 2009)

del


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Poltava is very beatiful indeed. Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Khmelnytskyi*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ukrainian Castles*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ukrainian Carpathians*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chernihiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa*


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> *Kyiv*


Ignoring the graffiti, The street is just amazing!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donbass Arena in Donetsk*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chernivtsi*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Uzhgorod*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donetsk*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Poltava*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! Amazing photos of this fascinating country.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks indeed for comments!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kamianets' Podil'sky*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Countyside Ukraine is stunning, so green .


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Theater in Kharkiv*


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

^^ Some of Ukranian theatres here


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful panorama. Lovely colours and detail, amazing sky also. :cheers2:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sevastopol*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I've heard a great many good things about *Dnipropetrovsk*. I must visit one day. :cheers2:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Khmelnytskyi*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ At first, I thought this was a miniature display model of Khmelnytskyi. :lol:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Theater in Zaporizhzhya*








http://den-zp.livejournal.com/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donetsk*








by ramatoru


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Vinnytsia*
 «9 мая» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Palanok Castle in Mukacheve*

«Мукачево. Замок Паланок.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice street shot. Would love to see more such photos here. :cheers2:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipro*

«...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Kyiv








By Hawk


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Клёва)


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Slavutych (Kyiv oblast`)









Image from http://www.slavutich.kiev.ua


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*The St. Sophia Cathedral 1037y. (Kyiv)*

Cathedral in Kiev is an outstanding architectural monument of Kievan Rus'. Today, it is one of the city's best known landmarks and the first Ukrainian patrimony to be inscribed on the World Heritage List.

In Ukrainian the cathedral is known as Sobor Sviatoyi Sofiyi (Собор Святої Софії) or Sofiys’kyi sobor (Софійський собор).


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*St. Lavra Pechersk (Cave) Monastery 1051y. - XIXc. (Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Theater of Opera and Ballet 1884-1887yy. (Odesa)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*National opera (Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Andrijivs'kyj uzviz IX-XXcc. (Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*St.Michael’s Cathedral 1108 - 1113yy. (Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Volodymyrs'ka gircka. Andrijivs'ka Church(Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kontraktova square IX-XXcc. (Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Hersones (Crimea)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Pochaiv lavra (Ternopil')*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*House with Chimeres 1901 (Kyiv)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Independence square & Khreschatick street - main square and street of Ukraine X-XXIcc. (Kyiv)*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Mariupol*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lviv*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Yalta - Swallow's Nest Castle*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Neat little castle.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That castle is so mouthwatering :drool:...


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Azov sea*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Ukrainian Museum of Historical Treasures (Scythian Gold) - located in the Kyivo-Pecherska Lavra, Kyiv*










Scythian Empire 










Scythian comb










Scythian pectoral (5th or 4th century BC)



















Golden Scythian pectoral is the masterpiece of antiquity. Its complex structure indicates a high level of excellence of that age. There are three versions for interpretation of such an adornment structure: «The Universe Model», «The Scythian Ownership Map» an «The Calendar».

According to the first version, pectoral personified structure of the Universe as it was seen by Scythians. The second version says that pectorals might have illustrated symbolic map of ancient Scythians land, which might be read only by specially taught people such as priests, commanders and czars. Under the third version pectoral was the ancient Scythian calendar. As Scythians heathenized they identified any day, month, year, Indiction and so on with associated minor divinities that were incarnated as various animals being placed circle-wise on pectoral. Totally, there were 16 minor divinities. Moreover, pectoral is accurate astronomical instrument as ancient sun-clock. The secret of pectoral calendar was known only by czars and priests, other representatives of Scythia elite, thereby helping them to lead people using their knowledge as basis.

More about Scythian pectoral here


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kyivo-Pecherska Lavra*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kyiv*

The name Kyiv is said to derive from the name of Kyi, one of four legendary founders of the city (brothers Kyi, Shchek, Khoryv, and sister Lybid).



















Wiki


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Archangel Michael - Symbol of Kyiv city*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Evening Kyiv*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Arhangel Mikhail*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Petrikovskiy region, near Dnepropetrovsk*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That little castle is amazing! Would love to see more photos of this place if it's possible? :cheers1:


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Zaporyzhzhya*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The capital looks wonderful, thanks for the pics.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

^^ Thank you - You're welcome!


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> That little castle is amazing! Would love to see more photos of this place if it's possible? :cheers1:


Sure, everything for you!


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Swallow's Nest (Crimea)*

Swallow's Nest is a decorative castle near Yalta on the Crimean shore in southern Ukraine. It was built between 1911 and 1912 near Gaspra, on top of 40-meter (130 ft) high Aurora Cliff. Swallow's Nest is one of the most popular visitor attractions in Crimea.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*On the edge*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Vew from castle*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lychakiv Cemetery, Lviv*

Lychakiv Cemetery is a famous and historic cemetery in Lviv


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lychakiv Cemetery*











Ivan Franko was a Ukrainian poet, writer, social and literary critic, journalist, economist, and political activist.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lubart's Castle, Lutsk*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Knights in Lutsk Castle*

^^


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*National Taras Shevchenko University of Kyiv*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lviv National University of Ivan Franko*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Chernivtsi National University*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Monument of Motherland in Kiev*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Dnipropetrovsk on the beach*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

TarasUA said:


> Sure, everything for you!


Thank you very much, TarasUA! The photos and info are much appreciated. The castle is absolutely beautiful. I've never seen anything quite like it! It looks so romantic and like something out of a fairytale. I _must_ visit this place one day. 


Thank you also, Denicka, for your wonderful photos and warm greetings.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

De rien, vous êtes toujours bienvenue!


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

France also is very beautiful country and Paris I think is the most romantic city in the world and, as I see, citizens also.  You are welcome to Ukraine, especially to Lviv if you want to travel together with me


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow! That castle looks like taken from one of my dreams.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lviv Theatre of Opera and Ballet*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics amazing view from castle.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Odessa National Academic Theater of Opera and Ballet*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*National Taras Shevchenko Opera House of Ukraine (Kyiv)*


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Dnipropetrovsk downtown*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zaporizhzhya*


----------



## elmiha (Oct 11, 2009)

del


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Galich*




















More photos here


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kremenets*




















Wiki and more photos


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Excelent pic of Kyiv, the sky looks like silver cotton, which gives a lot of charm to the it.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Zaporizhia*





















Wiki


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Dnipro HES (Dnipro Hydroelectric Station), Zaporizhzhia*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so in love with that city, the classic houses and the orthodox buildings are an eye delight.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

elmiha said:


> Kyiv living districts.
> Very Soviet but it's our home)


looks OK to me compared to Slovakia, so much green/trees, it's not typical here (and also by photo many people have A/C)


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ Hope these commiblocks in Kyiv are going to get demolished looks horrible. Good thing that they are disappearing slowly but surely.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Ternopil*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Sudak


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Bakhchisaray Palace*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Ternopil*

Ternopil Lake


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Ukraine. Love all these photos. Thanks for sharing :cheers2:


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


----------



## beren_me (Feb 17, 2010)

WladYslaW said:


> Shot #74
> *St. Mykola Cathedral in Chernivtsi (1939)*
> I see you have a drop too much of Ukrainian vodka - horilka
> 
> ...





Actually a modern interpretation of Curtea de Arges church's towers from Wallachia,Romania.The church was built in 1517.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lviv*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Sreets of Lviv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donbass-Arena in Donetsk*


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

nice country kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic. Is that a stadium?? Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Nice pic. Is that a stadium?? Regards.*


yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donbass_Arena

*Lviv*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those street scenes. Ukraine is a truly fascinating country. I really think so anyway.


:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

IllyaDe said:


> yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donbass_Arena


*Thanks!!!*



Parisian Girl said:


> Love those street scenes...


*Me too, also I love the Church's towers. Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Massandra palace in Yalta*









fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Massandra Palace in Yalta is simply beautiful and I like his environment. Regards.*


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Lviv, Church of the Ascension*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Teteriv River*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*








by Askario


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ukraine has some gorgeous architecture. Lviv reminds me of Krakow and Bratislava. :cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Yalta*








by Skysteel


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Berehove*








by journeyman231


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

*Novhorod-Siverskyi*









_foto by Mykola Turchyn _


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








by V_etas


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sedniv (Chernihiv region)*









foto by Mykola Turchyn


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Kyjev


----------



## boys_01 (Sep 27, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donbass_Arena
> 
> *Lviv*


Que buena foto


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chernivtsi*








by [email protected]


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pivdennyi Bridge in Kyiv*


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

*Chernihiv*









foto by Mykola Turchyn


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Makeevka*








by V_etas


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The pic of Pivdennyi Bridge in Kyiv is quite good. Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Black sea*

«осеннее море» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Comiblocks in Kyiv*








http://spotters.net.ua/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sevastopol*








by **RS**


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Representation of children in Kryvyi Rih*

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Lwów is really great, Polish city. Pity we loose it. Thanks to Stalin.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Warsaw is really great, Russian city. Pity we loose it. Thanks to Piłsudski. 

*Fog over river Dnipro*

«Начало трудового дня.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

Rombi said:


> Lwów is really great, Polish city. Pity we loose it. Thanks to Stalin.


This is coming from the guy that lives in the Germany city of Gdynia.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zaporozhets in Lviv*








by v_Lev


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Rombi said:


> Lwów is really great, Polish city. Pity we loose it. Thanks to Stalin.


not this shit again....hno:


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

Ukraine said:


> not this shit again....hno:



Just don't pay attention. Not worth it. hno:

Anyway, great shots, especially the one from Lviv


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Plants in Zaporizhzhya*


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

NIce shot, Illya.:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kirovohrad*

«Площадь Кирова» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## felipe15 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rombi said:


> Lwów is really great, Polish city. Pity we loose it. Thanks to Stalin.


thanks to people like you we have such a bad reputation in Europe, what a shame...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Jasse James said:


> Hey, Taras, thank u 4 posting, but this topic call "Welcome to Ukraine! *One photo every day*. "


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57381065&highlight=#post57381065


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








by v_Lev


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nova Kakhovka*








http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:NK_Gorsovet.jpg


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Museum in Shepetivka*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9220529


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Palace, Leskove, Cherkasy region*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Palace of Semenski-Levytski, Lviv*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*The Lviv National Museum*

The Lviv National Museum is one of Ukraine's largest museums, dedicated to Ukrainian culture in all its manifestations. It was established by Archbishop Andrey Sheptytsky in 1905 and was originally known as the Lwow Ecclesiastical Museum. It currently bears Sheptytsky's name.


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Church of Petro and Pavlo, Drohobych, Lviv region*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Borisoglebsky Cathedral (1120-1123), Chernihiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kremenchuk*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13633575


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Lviv. Autumn at Stryiski Park*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Crimea*

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Jews celebrate Rosh Hashana in Uman*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4839797


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








by tov_tob


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stunning images and beautiful architecture. Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Road near Mariupol*

«выехали из-под дождя» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Mukachevo*

«Мукачево» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Castles in Ostrog, Rivne region*

The Ostroh Castle is a castle in the city of Ostroh, located in the Rivne Oblast of western Ukraine. The city of Ostroh was first mentioned in the 12th century. For almost three centuries, the castle it was a residence of the Ostrogski princely family which gave Ukraine famous military leaders, musical composers, and civil engineers. 

The first wooden fortifications were built in the area before the 1241 Mongol invasion of Kyiv Rus, during which they were subsequently destroyed. The ruins were later reconstructed by Knyaz Daniil from the Ostrogky family on the city's Sudovy Hill (castle hill). Since then, more additions and reconstructions were carried out, although the complex still retains its Medieval architecture.

The castle complex consists of four main structures: the Guard Tower (Vezha murovana) where the castle's museum is located, the Bohoyavlenska Church, the New Tower, and the Belltower (constructed in 1905).


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Palanok Castle (Mukachevo Castle)*










Wiki


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pics.....thanks for sharing....:cheers:


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk

Square on Lenin's area.


Cathedral


Park of Donbass Arena


River Kalmius quay


Business center Stolichniy and Cathedral at night


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent shots but please provide the source or links to the photos. Otherwise, the photos will be removed tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Theatre in Evpatoria*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6712180


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pyrohiv*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25356151


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Golden Autumn*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20414915


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Underground in Dnipropetrovsk*








by Richkov Alexey / http://gorod.dp.ua/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Absolutely gorgeous the Cathedral and very nice the park of Donbass Arena. Regards.*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kyiv at night*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kiyv on the river Dnipro*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Is just amazing, especially Kyiv at night. Regards.*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chatyrdag. View from Simferopol*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8351733


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zhytomyr*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Azov sea*

«Взмахну приветливо тебе крылом ...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kerch*

«Турецкая крепость Еникале» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*
Market Square


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sumy*

«Свято-Воскресенский кафедральный собор» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

Ukraine is beatiful


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*The plant in Komsomolsk*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13634313


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Balaklava*

«Балаклава» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*near Svetlovodsk*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13634153


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Carpathian Mountains*

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








http://elektraua.livejournal.com/46857.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Field hockey in Vinnytsia*

«2006-08-23» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Mukacheve*








by renerroll


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zaporizhzhya*

«Парад невест в Запорожье» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ternopil*

«Вечер» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lviv at Christmas (Panorama)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Lviv (Panorama)*


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Winter and Lviv*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Poltava*

«Краеведческий музей» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa*








http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/51660.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipro*

Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/65963.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk*








http://gorod.dp.ua/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Livadia palace in Yalta*








http://livadia.ru.ircha.net


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Field of sunflowers in the Donetsk region*

«Золото лета» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*First snow in Zhitomir*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Olesko Castle*








http://roksolana.deviantart.com/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lost Highway *








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40125432


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Park in Simferopol*

«Симферополь, парк им. Гагарина.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Pivdennyi Bridge in Kyiv*








by tov_tob


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Fortress in Sudak*








by V_etas


----------



## ra.one (Apr 30, 2011)

Ukraine is a beautiful country with some very exciting locations.
Loved it.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*The roof of the Opera Theater in Odesa*








http://dumskaya.net


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Church in Volodymyr-Volyns'kyy*








by Le-HAN


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk*








http://club.foto.ru/gallery/5/photos/1398395


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Island Khortytsia*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49395680


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*








by Tushkan


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Fog near the town of Izium*








http://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com/87596.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Uzhgorod*








by nostalgy


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ukrainian Carpathians*








http://www.fotografia.com.ua/2009/10/06/989/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dniprodzerzhinsk*

«дайте огня» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Adziogol Lighthouse*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6180994


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*


by superodesit


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*In Khmelnytsky*








http://vk.com/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Bridge in Mykolaiv*








http://photo.i.ua/user/4187114/254722/7091045/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Simferopol*








vkontakte.ru


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Railway Station in Zaporizhzhya*








http://radikal.ua/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Church in Sumy*

«Свято-Троицкий собор в Сумах» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*In Donetsk region*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40689327


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Balaklava*








by [email protected]


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

*Zhitomir.
river Teterev.*


«Плотина» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

*Uzhorod*
photo by nostalgy


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Donetsk by ramatoru 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ramatoru/view/448056/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zaporizhzhya*








http://77.zp.ua/projects/34_niebed


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Koktebel*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv *










by http://general-kosmosa.livejournal.com/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Bakhchisaray*

«Живоносный источник у монастыря» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Near Ternopil*

«Старая дорога.Осень.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*










by [email protected]@V


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

very beautiful view taking his picture [url=http://www.streetdirectory.co.id/businessfinder/indonesia/company/2113/Pusat_Rekreasi/]:banana:[/URL]


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zatoka*








by superodesit


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4887660


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donetsk *








by Zastr


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Steppe in Crimea*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38798443


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sevastopol*








http://www.fcsevastopol.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Harisson said:


> *Uzhgorod*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mukacheve*









by renerroll


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chortkiv*









http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Чортків


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Terebovlya*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54736606


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=64904


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*



















http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Theatre in Sevastopol*








by **RS**


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you everyone for the photos, my best travel experience, beautiful country, i miss you Ukraine, will visit again soon


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

When you were in the Ukraine?

*Inside Zbarazh Castle*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zbarazh_Castle


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> *Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, excellent shot.....thanks.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Azov sea*

«Последние минутки сна!» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/706/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Port of Mariupol*









by Vik55


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Park in Lviv*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B2/users/taras-noga/view/420437


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Yasynuvata*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55791327


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa*








http://dumskaya.net/news/Vysotki-osadili-park-Pobedy-(fotoreportag)-013535/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/515270/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Karpaty*








http://norely.livejournal.com/19277.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipro in Kyiv*








fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zaporizhia *









https://picasaweb.google.com/AAdametz/OKeeQ#5614106676799509634


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sea Cloud II in Yalta*

«Набережная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dubno Castle*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36865972


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Forest in Cherkas region*

«...» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa beach*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/453497/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/453488/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*








by _Hawk_


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donbas-Arena in Donetsk*








http://www.mintrans.gov.ua/media/show/alias/aeroport_doneck/media_id/3868


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnistro river*








panoramio.com


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ternopil (TimeLaps video)*
27045950


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk *








http://gorod.dp.ua/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*








by [email protected]


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kherson*

«г. Херсон» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ternopil*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55223506


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Church in Chernihiv*

«Троїцько-Іллінський монастир» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*F1H2O in Vyshhorod*








http://elektraua.livejournal.com/61696.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the Ternopil photo....:cheers2:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kerch*








by 4miGO!!!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa*








http://dumskaya.net/


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

IllyaDe said:


> *Ivano-Frankivsk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing painting


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Summer evening at Rynok Square in Lviv


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Commiblocks in Kyiv from air*








http://le-martinet.livejournal.com/232211.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Port in Berdyansk*

«Типичная фотография из Бердянска» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

I visited Kiev, Lviv, Odessa and Simferepol and i really like Ukraine so much, now it is visa free between Ukraine and Turkey, and there are really cheap flights , so i will come to see again


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be glad to see you in Ukraine again 

*Dnipro near Kaniv*

«Днепр» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Vinnytsia*








by melv


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Church in Odesa*








http://dumskaya.net/news/lyuterane-odessy-otprazdnovali-den-svyatogo-mart-015846/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Lviv*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics of Ukraine.....:cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/74017.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kolomya*

«Коломия. Ратуша.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Chernivtsi *








http://panaramio.com


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Buki village* (Kyiv region)









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yeah. Definitely Czerniowce the most beautiful city in Ukraine after Lwów.


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/397121/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa *








http://cdyu.livejournal.com/417742.html


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/443917/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/443920/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Inhulets River*

«Тихий вечер над Ингульцом» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimean Mountains*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kovalenko_krym_gory_chatyrdag_164713/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ternopil *

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%96%D0%BB%D1%8C/users/kotugorowko/view/19298


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* 









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ti_karpaty_koliba_sneg_sng_chornogora_360566/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Simferopol*








http://www.panoramio.com/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/донецк/users/svyatoslav-grimenkov/view/464349


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!...I like this shot.:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That first shot of the Carpathians is incredible! What a view!! :happy:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/profile/andrj_majovskij/


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/456112/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ai-Petri*








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/432708/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimean Mountains*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/anok_na_emerdzhi_406752/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Univ Village* (Lviv Region)









by Shulc http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kolomyia*









http://vkontakte.ru/photo-24081911_222987885


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Great photos, Ukraine is moving very quickly up my list of places I have to visit!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Donetsk*








by V_etas


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Dnepropetrovsk


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lviv*








http://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com/149764.html#cutid1


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sevastopol*








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/oroz_434984/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Turka, Lviv Region*









by Trionix


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimean Mountains*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory_rym_nebo_oblaka_pejzazh_priroda_426848/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Odesa*








http://dumskaya.net/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, really fantastic photos from the Ukraine....:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Crimea*










http://www.fotoclub.info/photo/69545.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/447945/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kharkiv*








http://photo.i.ua/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Village in Ivano-Frankivsk region*









http://zommersteinhof.io.ua/album504818


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://vk.com/album-28047182_136887637


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Zaporizhzhya*








by lyoshko


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*








http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/25633.html


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Kherson oblast'*

«подсолнухи» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ai-Petri, Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/ubtsy_j-etri_442648/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://vladovsianyk.livejournal.com/


----------



## AndriySH (Sep 7, 2011)

Dnipro near Kaniv










http://zamkovyi.livejournal.com/20750.html


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ternopil region*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vaduk_zalznitsja_mst_teplovoz_436613/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*









http://cdyu.livejournal.com/tag/rpp


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









by berezhnoi


----------



## TarasUA (May 17, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://i.photographers.com.ua/images/pictures/14761/tuman_11.jpg


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Pochayiv, Ternopil region*









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## kathie robert (Feb 11, 2012)

tejas lands upside down in ukraine

pics

www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lake Synevyr, Zakarpattia region*









http://ua.photoclub.com.ua/photo/478595/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Vyshneve, Kyiv region*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13604593


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimea*









http://zhzh.info/blog/2012-01-20-3649


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The _Swallow's Nest, Crimea_ is so beautiful. What a view!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



Igor L. said:


> http://www.nessa.kiev.ua/photos/phototrip/ukraine/lv/


...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ukrainian Carpathians*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203573&page=4


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



Harisson said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/493020/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Vorontsov Palace, Alupka, Crimea *


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

The Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle (14-17th centuries)









http://kotenko.35photo.ru/photo_376208/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odesa*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa_odessa_494649/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vechernij_donetsk_494724/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Chortkiv, Ternopil Oblast *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53542877


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*NSC Olimpiyskiy /Olympic National Sports Complex/, KYIV*

*Ukraine 2 - 1 Sweden*









http://championat.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Novyi Svit, Crimea*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Chervonohorod Castle in Ternopil Region









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/493739/


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*



nostalgy said:


> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=74007&period=30


...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv Fan Zone



Igor L. said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252299&page=39


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv* 









http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_gory_privetnoe_221646/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Одеса | Odesa | Odessa



Romashka01 said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/user/2487650


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

The Saint Andrew's Church, 1747–1754









http://osmir.35photo.ru/photo_12431/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*



Igor L. said:


> An evening in the fog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ai-Petri, Crimean Mountains*


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Uchan-su, Crimean Mountains* 98 metres (322 ft) 










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

NSC Olimpiyskiy /Olympic National Sports Complex/



Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012; UEFA EURO 2012 Final
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*



superodesit said:


> *The guardian*
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/503375/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Vorokhta, Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast*










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mamaeva Sloboda, Kyiv*










http://mamajeva-sloboda.ua/en/about-us
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1246541


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Landscape Park "Buki", Kyiv region*










http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Buchach, Ternopil region*










http://www.ji-magazine.lviv.ua/gallery/pinzel/pinzel-gallery.htm


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Ostap19 said:


> *Landscape Park "Buki", Kyiv region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> The right bank vs The left bank=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Buky, Cherkasy region*










http://vk.com/stezhkamu


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*"Valley of ghosts", Demerdzhi yayla, Crimea *










http://vk.com/stezhkamu


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Crimea*










http://vk.com/stezhkamu


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Popov's Castle. Vasylivka City. Zaporizhzh'a Region*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Avenue of the leaders. Underwater Museum. Tarhankut. Crimea*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Church of St. Nicholas. Kyiv*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Varvarivske drawbridge, Mykolaiv*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Waterfall White stones, Dnipropetrovsk region*










http://vk.com/stezhkamu


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Uman, Cherkasy Region*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Crimean mountains, sunset:

Source - http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rdaniluk/view/191594/?page=0


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sharіvka, Kharkiv Region *










http://www.facebook.com/UUtravel


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Zaporizhia*










http://www.facebook.com/UUtravel


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=76368&period=30


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

*Crimea, Novy Svet*


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Yalta. Seafront. Crimea*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Каменец-Подольский. Собор Александра Невского.

English: Alexander Nevsky Cathedral - Orthodox Cathedral in neo-Byzantine style, located in Kamenetz-Podolsk. The temple was destroyed during the Soviet era and has recently been restored.
The cathedral was built in 1893 to mark the 100th anniversary of the accession of Podolia to Russia. The cathedral was built on the people's money raised Alexander Nevsky guardianship. Bookmark the church held May 2, 1891, a November 24, 1897 the cathedral was consecrated. Construction of the cathedral, painting the walls and purchase religious accessories cost more than 100 thousand. Church Facilities Heated steam heating. Construction of grandeur and was struck by one of the most beautiful temples of Kamenetz-Podolsk.

Russian: Александро-Невский собор — православный собор в неовизантийском стиле, расположенный в Каменце-Подольском. Храм был разрушен в годы советской власти и недавно восстановлен.
Собор был построен в 1893 году в честь 100-летия присоединения Подолья к России. Храм строился на народные средства, собранные Александро-Невским опекунством. Закладка церкви состоялась 2 мая 1891 года, a 24 ноября 1897 собор был освящён. Строительство собора, роспись стен и закупка культовых принадлежностей обошлись более чем в 100 тысяч рублей. Помещение церкви обогревалось паровым отоплением. Сооружение поражало величием и было одним из красивейших храмов Каменца-Подольского.


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

R.Daniluk said:


> Каменец-Подольский. Собор Александра Невского.
> 
> Александро-Невский собор — православный собор в неовизантийском стиле, расположенный в Каменце-Подольском. Храм был разрушен в годы советской власти и недавно восстановлен.
> Собор был построен в 1893 году в честь 100-летия присоединения Подолья к России. Храм строился на народные средства, собранные Александро-Невским опекунством. Закладка церкви состоялась 2 мая 1891 года, a 24 ноября 1897 собор был освящён. Строительство собора, роспись стен и закупка культовых принадлежностей обошлись более чем в 100 тысяч рублей. Помещение церкви обогревалось паровым отоплением. Сооружение поражало величием и было одним из красивейших храмов Каменца-Подольского.


Пиши або українською або англійською ... бажано останньою бо це все ж таки міжнародний розділ.


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Oleg84 said:


> Пиши або українською або англійською ... бажано останньою бо це все ж таки міжнародний розділ.


Зрозумів. Виправлюсь.


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Silver Strings Waterfall, Crimea *










http://www.facebook.com/UUtravel


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Uman, Cherkasy Region *










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Business center. Dnipropetrovsk*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

*Feodosia, "Milos" summer residence*:

Summer residence "Milos" got its name because a copy of sculpture Venus de Milo in the rotunda railing. 
Built in the Greek style, giving lavishly decorated with statues, caryatids, busts of ancient heroes and marble fountains.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Ucrânia é fascinante, como eu gosto do Leste Europeu!!


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Restaurant "Old Mill", Ternopil*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing!!!..finally I find it


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pyrohiv. Kyiv Region*










http://www.facebook.com/UUtravel


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Leafy tunnel Stepok, Kyiv Region*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ternopil Pond*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent....


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Lviv*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Foros. Crimea *










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mukachevo, Zakarpattia Region *










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Autumn Carpathians*










http://www.facebook.com/uainteresting


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Autumn Crimea *










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Ostap19 said:


> *Pyrohiv. Kyiv Region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very charming!


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Crimea *










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Lutsk*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*










http://vk.com/tumangir


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Tarhankut, Crimea*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



Oleg84 said:


>


*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/*


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Zhytomyr*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



Tushkan said:


>


----------



## kailly (Aug 31, 2012)

*hi*

hello
you are such a great photographer....
all pics are wonderful...............
Thanks
---------------------


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Chortkiv, Ternopil Region*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> http://grycik.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Vinnytsia fountain*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3976423/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Bell of Memory, Donetsk*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ai-Petri, Crimea*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Khmelnytskyi *










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zalischyky*



Igor L. said:


> *Founded*: 1340
> *Population*: 9,426
> 
> Zalischyky is a small town in Ternopil Region of Ukraine.
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

* Kurysiv Palace, Petrivka, Odesa Region*










http://mr-brut.livejournal.com/370479.html


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Crimea*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zaporizhzhya*









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/sdolinny/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Lviv*










http://www.facebook.com/LvivInYourPocket


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Dzhurinskiy Falls, Nyrkiv, Ternopil Region *










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Igor L. said:


> *Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Luchyste, Crimea*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Winter Carpathians*










http://igormelika.com.ua/shhodennik-mandrivnika/u-bilij-muzici-zimi-zimovi-fotografiji-karpat


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77352&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> *St Andrew's Church*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Lviv*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, Ukraine, my neighbour to the North!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Myhove, Bukovina*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

A frosty day in Kyiv









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Winter Lviv*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mountain Dragobrat, Carpathians*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ivano-Frankivsk
*









Gigapanorama 
http://stanislaw.in.ua/gigapan/stanislaw-giga-4.html


https://www.facebook.com/dapix


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Palace of Princess Gagarin, Utyos, Crimea*










http://iloveukraine.com.ua/p/qYkzz1


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mukachevo*









...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely winter photos from Ukraine...:cheers:


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Ukraine - place where met East and West


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Depeched said:


> Ukraine - place where met East and West


 accordingly - East or West, Ukraine is best!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernigiv*









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Winter Kamianets-Podilskyi*










http://inspired.com.ua/travel/10-romantic-places-ukraine/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://vironum.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Bukovel, Carpathians*










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Forged Figures Park, Donetsk*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Palanok Castle 









http://www.attractive-ukraine.com/m...іj-vіdpochinok/avtopodorozhі/zakarpattya.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Khotyn Fortress in Chernivtsi Region*









http://photographers.com.ua/picture..._kinozamok_zima_moroz_nebo_tuchi_sneg_256393/


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Ostap19 said:


> *Bukovel, Carpathians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78133&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Yalta*









http://ataran.ru/2010/08/yalta-foto-naberezhnaya/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*New Year's Eve celebration in Yalta, Crimea*










http://www.facebook.com/UUtravel


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://grishasergei.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*

Lord of the clouds









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1560/album/5099/?page=0


----------



## TERZIev (Nov 7, 2008)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Bonus=)
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/
> ...


thank you man :cheers:


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi, Odesa Region*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/547355/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Lviv*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Those buildings are gorgeous, and the snowy mountain is amazing!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*



ValeryiPhil said:


>


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kryvyi Rih*

*Transfiguration Cathedral* 









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/dr-lao64/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sumy*










http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vpovaga/view/567732/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/reilalex/view/623742


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Київ | Kyiv*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









...by Igor Ivchenko, on http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Eleias (Apr 21, 2013)

lovely pics .. nice Ukraine ..


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80457&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The National Bank of Ukraine*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_298295381/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tomashivka village*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*










http://vk.com/tumangir


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


«пр. Ильича, МФК Пушкинский» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Medzhybizh*









http://zamkovyi.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*










http://vk.com/tumangir


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

The Dniester River









http://zamkovyi.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


«Звезда Киевстар» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запуск небесных фонары на ул. Набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запуск небесных фонары на ул. Набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Запуск небесных фонары на ул. Набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Ukraine. :cheers:


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kyiv*










*http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4628143/*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kamenets-podolskij-stary-zamok-627565/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_303002804/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Vita Lake, Zakarpattia *










http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## katsuma (Oct 21, 2011)

Ostap19 said:


> Vita Lake, Zakarpattia
> 
> http://cs417622.vk.me/v417622551/5872/hQAW9MwiQXk.jpg


Beautiful Zakarpattia. :cheers:

BTW, can I post video/-s here, or is it strictly a photo thread?


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Giant trees surround this old train tunnel located in Kleven, Ukraine. The magical-looking place is nicknamed “The Tunnel Of Love” by locals because it is a popular spot for couples to visit*













Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mountain lake in the Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/29160/


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Laspi Bay*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/443840/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vechir-gori-karpati-lito-selo-tserkva-654167/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

*Big Khan Jami Mosque, Bakhchisaray, Crimea*


The massive building Bink Khan Jami with a red tiled roof and two slender 28-meter minarets - the most conspicuous building the Khan residence. Its distinctive silhouette largely determines the overall look of the architectural ensemble of the Khan Palace.
Big Khan Mosque is quite remarkable in many of their characteristics. Built in 1532 Sahib I Giray, the mosque is the first building of the Khan Palace. It is known that in the 17th century mosque was named after the founder of the Bakhchisaray Khan Palace - Khan Sahib I Giray (1532-1551). This fact may indicate a build Big Khan Mosque just that ruler.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Novyi Svit, Crimea*










http://noviysvet.virtual.crimea.ua/ru/pano/novysvettour/crimea-novy-svet-2012-11.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/12420/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Old Castle Kamenetz-Podolsk*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4529336/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*open air museum - Pirogovo *










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4452084/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The White Rock in Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym-belogorsk-skaly-658483/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

*Ternopil*


Ternopil is one of the major cities of Western Ukraine and the historical region of Galicia.


----------



## smoonly (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, so beautiful picture.


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Sunflowers in Donetsk.

«Sunflowers» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

River Kalmius. Donbass.


«Река Кальмиус» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sviatohirsk, Donetsk Region*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/utro-v-svyatogorske-661857/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/xochu-v-gori-647910/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Ruins of Tarakanovsky fortress, Rivne region









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/undeadbeast/

more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650647


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimea*









http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Luhansk. Eastern Ukraine









http://newikis.com/en/commons_Special:ListFiles/Кишко_Юрий_Николаевич.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo but dont forget to credit them


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

^^Done


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernivtsi*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Independence Day*

Happy Birthday, Ukraine!










Любіть Україну, як сонце, любіть, 
як вітер, і трави, і води… 
В годину щасливу і в радості мить, 
любіть у годину негоди. 

Любіть Україну у сні й наяву, 
вишневу свою Україну, 
красу її, вічно живу і нову, 
і мову її солов'їну. 

Між братніх народів, мов садом рясним, 
сіяє вона над віками… 
Любіть Україну всім серцем своїм 
і всіми своїми ділами. 

Для нас вона в світі єдина, одна 
в просторів солодкому чарі… 
Вона у зірках, і у вербах вона, 
і в кожному серця ударі, 

у квітці, в пташині, в електровогнях, 
у пісні у кожній, у думі, 
в дитячий усмішці, в дівочих очах 
і в стягів багряному шумі… 

Як та купина, що горить — не згора, 
живе у стежках, у дібровах, 
у зойках гудків, і у хвилях Дніпра, 
і в хмарах отих пурпурових, 

в грому канонад, що розвіяли в прах 
чужинців в зелених мундирах, 
в багнетах, що в тьмі пробивали нам шлях 
до весен і світлих, і щирих. 

Юначе! Хай буде для неї твій сміх, 
і сльози, і все до загину… 
Не можна любити народів других, 
коли ти не любиш Вкраїну!.. 

Дівчино! Як небо її голубе, 
люби її кожну хвилину. 
Коханий любить не захоче тебе, 
коли ти не любиш Вкраїну… 

Любіть у труді, у коханні, у бою, 
як пісню, що лине зорею… 
Всім серцем любіть Україну свою — 
і вічні ми будемо з нею! 

/Володимир Сосюра/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Novyi Svit*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/more_novyj_svet_524616/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sudak*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krepost-627094/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhgorod*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/671809/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sudak*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/krepost-krym-may-more-nebo-skaly-483015/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kozelec*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/na-oblatsex-668907/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kievo-pecherskaya-lavra-vid-s-r-dnepr-664813/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nezima-661595/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

*St. Basil's Cathedral in Sevastopol*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Yalta*









...by Australia27, on http://yandex.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/fotografy-696276/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Medzhybizh Castle in Khmelnytsky Region*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/stara-fortetsya-664606/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Novyi Svit*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/gde-to-na-elfiyskih-tropah-695518/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/borzhava-karpati-osin-ranok-tuman-ukrana-675062/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83390&period=30


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Kleban-Byk, Donetsk region.


«Клебан-Бык» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donbass

«Красный октябрь, река Кальмиус» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Красный октябрь, река Кальмиус» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Река Кальмиус» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/reilalex/view/812319


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/reilalex/view/812317


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83243&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









...by ziuk, on http://yandex.ua


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Krasny Liman, Donetsk Region.


«Сказка озера» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*









http://vk.com/vadim_odessit


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ai-Petri*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/pro-sosnu-oblako-i-korablik-680946/


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Krasny Liman, Donetsk Region.
«Сказка озера» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the natural sceneries!!



*Off The Vegas Strip*


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Basaltic columns. Rivne region




































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzots


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/v-preddverii-zimy-693747/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Crimea









http://den-belitsky.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Donetsk


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%94%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/reilalex/view/843189


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Kyiv








http://general-kosmosa.livejournal.com/58410.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/vodopad-serebryanye-strui-694203/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Ukrainian field (near Brody, Lvivsky region)


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Природа Закарпаття | Nature of Transcarpathia


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Ukrainian Carpathians | Українські Карпати


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Туризм в Хмельницькій області | Tourism in Khmelnytsky region


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116115155&postcount=658


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296415&page=262








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296415&page=263


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

♒ Azov sea | Азовське море


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Коростень | Korosten


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tunnel of Love









Ukraine by Julian Pencilliah via flickr


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203573&page=17


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Дземброня. Рассвет с Вухатого Камня-2.


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

с. Черепашинці, Калинівський район
Вінниччина | Vinnytsia Region


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

видалено на прохання фотографа
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115859252&postcount=133


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

р. Дністер


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691377&page=2


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://vk.com*


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116666612&postcount=409


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Oleg84 said:


> *http://vk.com*


This is WOW!!!!!! Красота!!!!


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653746&page=10


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Lviv | Львів


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Панорами Києва | Skylines of Kyiv


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Ukrainian Carpathians | Українські Карпати


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Ukrainian Carpathians | Українські Карпати


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Буча | Bucha


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Панорамы Днепропетровска | Dnepropetrovsk Panoramas


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Kyiv | Kiev | Київ | Киев


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117413323#post117413323


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529576&page=28


----------



## Mama Stiflera (Aug 28, 2009)

tobias said:


> р. Дністер


ce Bakota?


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Mama Stiflera said:


> ce Bakota?


Yes...


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Бакота | Bakota


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Буки. каньон Гірського Тікича


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

*Children's Garden*









Children's Garden in Bucha


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488963&page=11


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

Як провести осінь в горах: найкращі пропозиції з Карпат


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118253236&postcount=347


----------



## tobias (Apr 17, 2007)

M07


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lake Svitiaz at Sunrise
_Volyn Region_










http://wikimedia.org​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Trufanets Falls
_Zakarpattia Region_









http://wikimedia.org
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Odessa. The beach in winter 









https://500px.com/photo/26757423/Кот-пришел-загорать-но-не-вписался-в-сезон-by-Олег-Сорокин?feature=

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Nicholas Monastery in the small village Neporotovo 
_Chernivtsi region_










https://500px.com/photo/46989060

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mysterious castle in Mukachevo 
_Zakarpattia region_










https://500px.com/photo/1448233/mysterious-castle-in-mukachevo-by-sztakrisztakri?feature=
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy Trinity Cathedral in Sumy









https://500px.com/Alex_nech

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Odessa. The Opera and Ballet Theater 









https://500px.com/gripan
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyiv. Monument to Archangel Michael 









https://500px.com/photo/80326235/monument-to-archangel-michael-by-alexandr-gusev?from=user

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Romashka01 said:


> Odessa. The beach in winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photo... :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Lviv*










http://foto.ua/gallery/photos/503592.html


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

A musical illuminated floating fountain in Vinnytsia
_the largest floating fountain in Europe_









http://vk.com/traveling_in_ukraine?z=photo-37933576_339530910/wall-37933576_4697


​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

The wall of Medzhybizh Fortress (XVI с.) in the town of Medzhybizh 
_ Khmelnytskyi Oblast_









http://vk.com/traveling_in_ukraine?z=photo-37933576_339149396/wall-37933576_4566
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

One of the castle's four towers and 16th-century church of Medzhybizh Fortress 
_ Khmelnytskyi Oblast_









http://vk.com/traveling_in_ukraine?z=photo-37933576_339149396/wall-37933576_4566
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Сhurch - fortress (1476) in Sutkivtsi village
_ Khmelnytskyi Oblast_









http://vk.com/kyzja86
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kharkiv. The Annunciation Cathedral 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52026107
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vk.com/album8300410_198718169


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Luhansk
_Hotel "Ukraina"
_



















http://www.artemco.livejournal.com
​


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Khmelnitsky. Christmas tree.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

_Lviv_










http://vk.com/photo135996806_292924249


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/487055/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Dnipropetrovsk*










http://vk.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Odessa









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65550547
​


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*









https://vk.com/photo5542874_267049397


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/888824/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/889138/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Khotyn Fortress*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vesenniy-zamok-889126/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/kamyana-fortetsya-890295/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Southern Buh River*









http://photographers.ua/photo/na-postamente-546635/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Berezhany, Ternopilsky gerion


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://vmccaskey.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/prazdnik-891906/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Berdychiv* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/892328/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://killstar-max.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7187758846/in/photostream


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://vk.com/misto_lviv


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vodospad-trufanets-894747/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/893278/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/karpati-10-894351/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Berezhany, Ternopilsy region


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kachanivka village*









http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Kænugarður said:


> *Carpathians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really beautiful landscape...Thanks! :cheers2: kay:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Khotyn Fortress*
/1250-1340s/









http://pol-iv.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Pidhirtsi Castle* /1635-1640/

South facade of the Castle








http://sharavara.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kachanivka Village* 



Oplot-M said:


> Kachanivka is a small village in Chernihiv Region.
> 
> *Founded*: 1700
> *Population*: 48 (forty eight residents)
> ...


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kremenets Castle*
(12-16th centuries)









http://realist88.livejournal.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Palanok Castle*
(11-15th centuries)









http://www.falcon.org.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Pryluky*



Oplot-M said:


> Pryluky is a town in the Chernihiv Region.
> 
> *Founded*: 1085
> *Magdeburg rights*: 1582
> ...


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Klevan, Rivne Region*









http://photographers.ua/photo/doroga-cherez-osen-818897/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/tumannoe-utro-927249/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra*









http://photographers.ua/photo/913643/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*river Stryi*










*https://vk.com/lviv1256*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/dvorets-pototskih-929708/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=10419


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Pyrohiv (a.k.a. Pyrogovo)*


















http://photographers.ua/photo/874036/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vspominaya-zimu-987190/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/932721/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdychiv* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/osennie-ostrova-929293/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

*Kamenets-Podilsky, St Alexandr church.*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oplot-M said:


> *Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is really beautiful. No cars, no road markings, no signs. Stunning.

kay:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/tumanni-riki-930942/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Kamenets-Podilsky


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Akkerman Fortress*
/Southern Ukraine/









https://vk.com/sergey_nik_melnik


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Kamenets-Podilsky, Old polish gate


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/shlyah-do-prichalu-985005/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev*


View to Pecherskaya lavra monastery. by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/a-ranok-sontsem-kozhen-den-tsvite-987644/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-lviv-lvov-svyatogo-sobor-yura-923576/


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Oplot-M said:


> *Zhytomyr Region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:banana: This is how Ukraine national flag exactly interprets the country of Ukraine.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernihiv* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/osen-v-drevnem-gorode-938246/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Autumn in the Kyiv Region*









http://photographers.ua/photo/kitayskiy-mostik-osenjyu-939080/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/zakat-940255/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Svirzh Castle*









http://photographers.ua/photo/svirzh-938804/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/foto/author.php?order=1&page=2&author_id=254951


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/tepliy-osinniy-lviv-941966/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Schönborn Castle*









http://vsviti.com.ua/makepeaple/29683


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/zablukala-osin-942242/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









by Romashka01, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603389


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/stara-fortetsya-22-948272/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Blue Ukrainian Sky 









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://photographers.ua/IgorSytnik/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/VasyaDyachuk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://forumodua.com/member.php?u=187915


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/takie-est-gory-karpaty-750011/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/misto-leva-970534/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://www.facebook.com/Festivalnyi/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/969455/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/VitaliyMamchuk/album/60217/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Saint Andrews Church - Kiev


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

It's an old picture ^^ ^^



Oplot-M said:


> St. Andrew's Church, 1747-1767
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126727388&postcount=6


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Thank You!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Alusha Beach Public - Crimea


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Ai-Todor Cape


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Livadia Palace


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Skete of Saint Anastacia


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Vorontsov Palace


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*









https://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Mariupol Sea Port, the largest port in Azov Region









http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Khotyn*









http://photographers.ua/photo/hotin-952994/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ukrainian Riding Horse*









http://photographers.ua/photo/bazalt-976888/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/gory-gori-karpati-karpaty-zima-homyak-971753/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://photographers.ua/photo/982673/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://iloveukraine.com.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechir-na-panskiy-984054/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Buki Village, Kyiv Region*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vecher-bolshogo-goroda-821354/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://kh.vgorode.ua/news/sobytyia/290160-vesna-otmeniaetsia-cheho-zhdat-ot-pohody-na-vykhodnykh


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechirnie-misto-991874/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Palanok Castle in Mukacheve*









https://photographers.ua/photo/palanok-mukachevo-996360/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/lvivski-zamaljovki-998160/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/karpati-753958/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Railway viaduct in the Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://photographers.ua/AnatoliyRudchenko/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dubno Castle*









https://photographers.ua/photo/dubenskiy-zamok-958537/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Village, Polyana*










*http://vk.com/lviv1256*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/Yuras/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechnaya-borba-sveta-i-teni-952160/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Svirzh Сastle*









https://photographers.ua/photo/svirzkiy-zamok-887073/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Olesko Castle*









https://photographers.ua/photo/oleskiy-zamok-poglyad-z-avtodorogi-kiiv-chop-1003882/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Khotyn*









https://photographers.ua/photo/gde-to-tam-naverhu-610943/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









https://500px.com/yyphotographer


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kyiv*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BIAXLYDhFS2/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/lavra-osen-pecherska-lavra-1146729/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kharkiv* 









https://photographers.ua/IrinaKulikova/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*


Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle by Brian Haines, en Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kharkiv* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/svyato-blagoveschenskiy-sobor-268113/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kropyvnytskyi* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/ploschad-kirova-kropivnitskiy-kirovograd-ukraina-1181679/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Evening fishing in the Dnipro City* 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=97012&year_best=2015&month_best=9


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv* 









https://photographers.ua/KVF


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Morning in the Ukrainian Carpathians* 









https://photographers.ua/MihayloRemenyuk


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 









https://www.facebook.com/KyivUrban/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*The last summer month in Dnipro City* 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=113934&year_best=2017&month_best=8


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Podil District of Kyiv* 









https://500px.com/itykhyi


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://photographers.ua/Zavrieva/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Happy Independence Day!* 









https://ua.news/ua/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

A hot day in Lviv









https://photographers.ua/Nata1/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dnipro City* 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=113168&year_best=2017&month_best=8


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Khotyn* 









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Fortress Church of the Protection of the Most Holy Mother of God in Sutkivtsi Village (15th century)









https://neo7777vitaha.livejournal.com


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 









Photo by Alex Sakhnenko (aka shprotik)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Carpathians* 









https://photographers.ua/VyacheslavYagodzinskiy/album/69755/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Renaissance courtyard in Lviv* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City* 









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Market Square in Lviv* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Berdychiv* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/monastyr-ordena-bosyh-karmelitov-1194184/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Khotyn* 









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*A sleeping cat in the Lviv's Old Town* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Carpathians* 









Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv* 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BnbnQWZBmoR/?hl=en&tagged=lviv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Mizhbrody Village, Chernivtsi Region* 









Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv* 









https://photographers.ua/AndreyKo/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Sophia Square in Kyiv* 









https://photographers.ua/TatjyanaKretova/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dnipro City* 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=123116&period=30


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*The Annunciation Cathedral in Kharkiv* 









https://photographers.ua/EvgeniyL/album/64255/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydropark (Hidropark) in Kyiv









https://photographers.ua/photo/1190556/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Vorontsov Lighthouse in Odessa*









http://www.bestkv.com/odessa-info/dostoprimechatelnosti/voroncovskiy-mayak


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Synevyr Lake in Carpathians* 









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrSidorenko1/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Khustets River* 









https://photographers.ua/YuriyKrilivets/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Southern Buh River* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/1199809/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv* 









Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dnipro City* 









https://www.instagram.com/flight.over.dnipro/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kachanivka Palace in Kachanivka Village, Chernihiv Region* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/ohoronets-istorii-1200756/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dnipro Hydroelectric Station* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/vzdovzh-istorii-zaporizkogo-krayu-1201231/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Carpathians* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/ulyubleni-karpati-1201771/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Chernihiv* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechirniy-nastriy-1202484/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Carpathians* 









https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/album/69274/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/1203856/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*National Nature Park 'Podilski Tovtry'* 









https://photographers.ua/PaschukMariya/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Autumn in Chernihiv Region, Northern Ukraine* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/altanka-sadibi-lizogubiv-1204767/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Transcarpathian Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/gutsul-ekspress-1205383/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

del


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Tysa River in the Transcarpathian Region*









https://photographers.ua/OlexandrRokosovyk/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv*









Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Chernihiv* 









https://photographers.ua/AndriyMaykovskiy/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Transcarpathian Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/sinevirski-shili-1207440/


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

No more photos?


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/kamenets-podolskiy-staryy-gorod-vid-s-vozdushnogo-418169/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/125677


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/OlegZhariy/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/harkov-ploschad-svobody-gosprom-severnyy-korpus-hnu-1199531/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









https://photographers.ua/OlegZhariy/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernivtsi*









http://www.chymatskum-shlahom.com.ua/chernivtsi-malenkyj-paryzh/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









Photo by Oleg Stelmakh


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/SerGrey/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/57756/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev_Pechersk_Lavra


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Vorokhta*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vorohta-1216124/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/IgorGvozdetskiy/album/72456/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









Photo by Oleg Stelmakh


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









https://photographers.ua/photo/ukrainska-svyatinya-1215165/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svirzh Castle*









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









https://photographers.ua/photo/nochnaya-fotografiya-nochnaya-odessa-odessa-passazh-1214470/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-novorichno-rizdvyaniy-1218413/


----------



## V5 (Jan 5, 2019)

Lviv, Kamianets-Podilskyi and Kiev look amazing. I hope to be able to visit them one day.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://www.facebook.com/apostrophe.ua/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Village of Dzembronya*









https://photographers.ua/photo/v-gostyah-u-skazki-858534/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://photographers.ua/IgorArutin/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bukovel*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/31113/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dragobrat*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/31113/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Southern Buh*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/30362/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/30362/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/61119/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Vorokhta, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/83492/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/AndreyNikolenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://theculturetrip.com/europe/ukraine/articles/great-things-to-see-and-do-for-free-in-kiev/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1224974/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Fastiv, Kyiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/EugeneNabokov/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayHoroshkov/album/64620/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Suburb of Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/album/73914/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pip Ivan (Chornohora)*









https://photographers.ua/VolodimirShevchuk/album/82552/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Transcarpathian Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/borzhavskaya-spektrogramma-1110151/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/34951/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/SerGrey/album/78124/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dragobrat*









http://tt.org.ua


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bukovel*









https://bukovel.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Prut River, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://photographers.ua/Stavlish/album/71134/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Schönborn Castle, Transcarpathian Region*









https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dubno Castle*









https://photographers.ua/Stavlish/album/71134/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Borzhava*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrKondriyanenko/album/21252/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









https://photographers.ua/IgorMartsenyuk/album/81592/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pip Ivan (Chornohora)*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayHoroshkov/album/64434/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Buzk's Gard National Nature Park*









https://photographers.ua/photo/porogi-buzkogo-gardu-1228148/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/57134/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/ZAndrij/album/38133/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









Photo by Oleh Dephur


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









Photo by Oleh Dephur


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Buky Canyon, Cherkasy Region*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/album/69870/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/44340/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/OlgaVoropay/album/77914/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://photographers.ua/ValeriyKravchenko/album/70304/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/57134/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sofiyivka Park, Uman, Cherkasy Region*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/album/69870/?page=1


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayHoroshkov/album/69103/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Brech, Chernihiv Region*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/ua/hotel-complex-brech.uk.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Buky Canyon, Cherkasy Region*









https://photographers.ua/OlegFesenko/album/64572/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66704/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/Gala/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Vinnytsia*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechirnie-953948/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Mukachevo*









https://photographers.ua/photo/mukachevo-monastir-vesna-1235227/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ros River*









https://photographers.ua/photo/boguslav-1004264/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Brown Bear in the Ukrainian Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/VladSokolovskiy/album/48360/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









https://twitter.com/KBurgerDirven/status/1149361533669056518


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Southern Buh*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66739/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernihiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/Farernik/album/65002/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Southern Buh*









https://photographers.ua/photo/smaragdoviy-kviten-na-richtsi-1236549/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pidhirtsi Castle, 1635–1640*









https://www.heritagedaily.com/2018/06/10-ukranian-castles/119894


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Brebeneskul Lake*









https://photographers.ua/ElenaKravchishin/album/58522/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/ploscha-konstitutsii-v-harkovi-1237073/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://photodnepr.io.ua/album


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://photodnepr.io.ua/album


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Uzhhorod*









https://photographers.ua/AndreyKovach/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyIvanov2/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1238085/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/album/74730/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/des-tut-poruch-nebo-sontse-stikaie-promenyami-1238150/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*'Podilski Tovtry' National Nature Park*









https://photographers.ua/photo/podolskie-tovtry-r-studenitsa-755060/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Losiach, Ternopil Region*

*Church of St. Anthony*



Romashka01 said:


> source


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*

*St. George's Cathedral* 









https://inlviv.in.ua/lviv/top-10-naykrasivishih-hramiv-lvova


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kherson Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-sea-sky-summer-ukraine-lviv-1238869/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bakota, Khmelnytskyi Region*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66739/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Volodymyr-Volynskyi, Volyn Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/volodimir-volinskiy-1239235/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Medieval Khotyn*









https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/album/64878/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









https://karpaty.love/places-objects...-ukrainy/56-kamjanets-podilska-fortetsja.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Brown Bear in the Ukrainian Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1239011/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hirsky Tikych, Cherkasy Region*









https://photographers.ua/TimoshenkoVlad/album/69783/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Savior Transfiguration Church in the Village of Husyntsi, Kyiv Region*









http://www.navkoloua.com/novosti-kluba/zatoplennaya-tserkov-rzhischev.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^


Art Nouveau City said:


> https://deskgram.net/explore/tags/затопленацерква


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Zalishchyky*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zaleschiki-1240031/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/TimoshenkoVlad/album/73329/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://www.rehau.com/group-en/references/sanitary-installation/panorama/2097876


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*

*Dniprovskyi District, the Left Bank* 



Black_Duck said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Mykolayiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66739/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sea of Azov*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1241206/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dniester River*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vesnyaniy-ranok-1241550/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









Photo by bets


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









https://photographers.ua/photo/polit-nad-gnizdom-zozuli-1242244/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









Photo by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/TarasTsybukh/album/30472/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sea of Azov*









https://photographers.ua/NillaSharafan/album/78287/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery in Kyiv*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hirsky Tikych, Cherkasy Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1242696/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Poltava*









https://photographers.ua/photo/ivan-mazepa-poltava-1239663/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carmelite Monastery, Berdychiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/monastir-karmelitiv-bosih-1239683/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Khotyn Fortress*









https://photographers.ua/NikolayK/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









http://lvivguide.com.ua/en


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Zhytomyr Region*









https://photographers.ua/OlegKruglyak/album/61392/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Oster River, Chernihiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/Farernik/album/73656/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/EvgeniyNikitin/album/73497/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/ValentinShirokov/album/83649/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernihiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/Farernik/album/73656/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://anderver.livejournal.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=127327&year_best=2019&month_best=5


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sea of Azov*









https://photographers.ua/NillaSharafan/album/78287/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dubno*









https://photographers.ua/GavrisyukIlya/album/56491/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Desna River*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechirnya-desna-1252398/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bukovina*


... by Ivan Nikolaichuk, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pidhirtsi Castle*


Pidhirtsi castle by Andrey Baydak, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kharkiv*


Constitution Square. Kharkov. Ukraine by Igor Nayda, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Uzhhorod*


City center of the old town in springtime-151812 by Mike Pellinni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Donetsk*


Donetsk city in midnight by Mark Pourel, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Odessa*


Odessa 2019 -16 by Vitaly Levin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chernivtsi*


Chernivtsi city ... by Ivan Nikolaichuk, en Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









https://dp.informator.ua/2019/09/14...v-dnepre-na-pobede-otkryli-skver-pribrezhnyj/


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kryvopillya*


Kryvopillya by Ash and Debris, en Flickr


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lutsk Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergNMelnikoy/album/46605/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kudryntsi Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergNMelnikoy/album/46605/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Old Villa in Skole raion, Lviv oblast *








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 









https://photographers.ua/LudmilaZaitseva/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kharkiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/meni-ie-riznitsya-1281953/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City*









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Renaissance Castle in Pidhirtsi Village, Lviv Region*









Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dubno Castle*









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Church of the Ascension of the Lord, Lychakivskyi District, Lviv*









Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*St Andrew's Church, Kyiv*
/mid-18th century/









Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Desna River*









https://photographers.ua/Alex29/album/81744/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Rainy Lviv*









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Schönborn Castle in the Transcarpathian Region*









Photo by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Zhovkva, Lviv Region*









Photo by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1280078/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Akkerman Fortress, Odessa Region*









Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

^^









https://www.facebook.com/UKRinUNESCO/posts/2363658817240548


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Sea of Azov*









https://photographers.ua/NillaSharafan/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv*









https://tetrishall.com.ua/en/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Horodkivka, Zhytomyr Region*

*Neo-Gothic Church of St. Clare*, 1910-1913









Photo by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Yaremche, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://travel.tochka.net/ua/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Southern Buh River*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/?page=4


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Boryspil District, Kyiv Region*









https://web.500px.com/photo/266294561/Sunset-over-Sunflower-field-by-Alexander-Rodionov/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Odessa*








https://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kharkiv*








https://photographers.ua/photo/blagovischenskiy-sobor-harkiv-kviten-1300442/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Carpathians*








https://photographers.ua/photo/1300618/


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ukraine is stunningly beautiful, I wanna visit someday! Love from Asia.


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

'Hello Ukraine... 🇹🇷 🇺🇦


----------



## ravenous150 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sarzhyn Yar - Kharkiv


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv*








Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv*










https://www.facebook.com/sagaestate


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*The Old Fortifications in Kamianets-Podilskyi*
















Olga Basun 🇺🇦 (@kyzja86) • Instagram photos and videos


334 Followers, 373 Following, 297 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Olga Basun 🇺🇦 (@kyzja86)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Palanok Castle





*


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Dnipro City*








https://500px.com/p/romanpolisnichenkophoto


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Odessa*








Facebook Groups


----------



## mcrsky (Aug 20, 2020)

actually I don't know anything of Ukraine, but these pictures look amazing and I wish I could travel there one day! Apparently, it must be quite cheap as well, but is the political situation stable enough to travel there anytime? Or should you follow news to see if it's "safe" enough to go there?


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

@mcrsky 

Ukraine is a safe country, with the exception of two regions on the border with Russia.


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Today, we celebrate our Independence Day!*
















Укрінформ - актуальні новини України та світу


Новини України та світу. Укрінформ – останні новини, новини дня, новини політики, новини економіки, соціальні новини, новини культури, новини спорту, міжнародні новини – цілодобово українською, російською, англійською, німецькою, французькою, китайською, японською, іспанською та польською мовами.




www.ukrinform.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Dnipro City *








Taken from dp.informator.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*
















Ilya Gavrisyuk


Ilya Gavrisyuk is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Ilya Gavrisyuk and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv*










https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Luhansk*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vorokhta*

2TЭ10M-2655 by Dawid Petelicki, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zaporizhian Sich, Khortytsa Island*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sumy*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zalishchyky*

Zalishchyky, Ukraine by Daniel Graf, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Svirzh Castle, Svirzh*

IMG_1022 by Iurii Bakhmat, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chernihiv*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Carpathians*

Carpathians by Natalan, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Donetsk*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chornomorsk*

beach by photoksenia, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Poltava*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Schönborn Palace, Chynadiyovo*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*St. Andrew's Church, Kyiv*

St.Andrew church at night by Oleksandr ., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Synevyrs'ka Polyana*

Synevyrs'ka Poliana village in Carpathians by Mike Pellinni, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Berdyansk*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lutsk Castle*


Lutsk Castle, Ukraine by Gerard F, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chortkiv*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

* Kyiv







*
Iniciar sesión en Facebook


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Happy New Year!*
















Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




 youpic.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Slavske*
















Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv







*








Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Old Military Radar Station in the Carpathian Mountains
















Sergiy Stepanenko


Sergiy Stepanenko, Сергей Степаненко фотограф




www.sergiystepanenko.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*The St. Joseph's Church in the Village of Tshchenets*













Roman Catholic Church of St. Joseph in Tshchenets’ · Ukraine travel blog







ukrainetrek.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Neo-Gothic Church in the Village of Pidhaichyky, Ternopil Region*








Photo by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*The St. Anne's Church in the Village of Ozeriany, Ternopil Region  *








Photo by Max Ritus


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*
















_sm_ - Луцьк


_sm_ Луцьк.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kinburn Foreland*
















Sergiy Stepanenko


Sergiy Stepanenko, Сергей Степаненко фотограф




www.sergiystepanenko.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

* Zhytomyr Region*
















Sergiy Stepanenko


Sergiy Stepanenko, Сергей Степаненко фотограф




www.sergiystepanenko.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*
















Sergiy Stepanenko


Sergiy Stepanenko, Сергей Степаненко фотограф




www.sergiystepanenko.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Museum of Folk Architecture and Folkways of Ukraine*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bila Tserkva*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








© wavemeart


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








© wavemeart


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## sanchopensa (11 mo ago)

Some lovely photos of places in Ukraine. Please be free to post photos from beautiful places in Western Ukraine in the second link in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mariupol*









Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zaporizhzhia*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








© transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Hundreds of young Ukrainian warriors gave their lives for the Motherland
































Україна Неймовірна - Найважливіші новини України, думки, події, місця


Найважливіші новини України, резонансні події, найцікавіші думки, найгарніші місця - інтернет-видання Україна Неймовірна | Amazing Ukraine




amazing-ukraine.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Odesa*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498336466937733122


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Zaporizhzhia is the territory of the death of invaders.








Photo by Sergiy Kornienko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv*

A month before the war








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv







*
Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








Photo by Nazar Ryabukha


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Andriy Kosenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Coat of arms of Ukraine of million tulips




__ https://www.facebook.com/BBCnewsUkrainian/posts/5271327392898866


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

* Crimea. Tarchankut Peninsula*











https://www.gdzielosponiesie.pl/


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Mariupol before the war*








© transphoto.org

*Mariupol now*
















Громадське телебачення - Останні новини дня, всі надзвичайні новини в Україні | Громадське телебачення


Новини в Україні і світі. Надзвичайні новини сьогодні. Всі новини дня. Суспільство та культура. Політичні, економічні, спортивні новини. Громадське телебачення. - Читайте на Громадському




hromadske.ua


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Genoese Fortress, Sudak, Crimea*

WHT01137 - The Genoese Fortress by Alex DROP, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*

The day before the war








Photo by Serg Kocian


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Epic picture!

The photo was taken yesterday at the Azovstal plant.








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cherkasy Region*








Photo by Oleg Fesenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernivtsi*








Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Odessa Region








Photo by Syuzanna Dubrovskaya


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Krivokossky Liman, Donetsk Region*

Peaceful sunset on Krivokossky Liman (panorama) by Anton Vakulenko, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zaporozhian Sich, Khortytsia Island, Zaporizhzhia*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cherkasy *








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Museum of Folk Architecture and Folkways of Ukraine*








_© the-village.com.ua_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kherson Region*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zakarpattia Region*








Photo by Tina Grach


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Obolon District, Kyiv*








© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

This morning


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533365936652271616


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Baturyn Fortress, Chernihiv Region*

Baturyn Fortress - Eastern Ukraine by Kel Squire, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernivtsi Region*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *








Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv *








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Odesa*








Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv *








Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians







*
Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Oleg Fesenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zaporizhzhia Region*








Photo by Eugene Vik


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Oleg Fesenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Bokovenka River








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Rivne Region*








Photo by Petro Gladkevich


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Krym *(a.k.a. *Crimea*)








Photo by Oleg Fesenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








Photo by Galyna Lapina


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Happy Independence Day!*








Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Yalta, Crimea*

Yalta by Daniil Yanopulo, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Poltava*








© transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








© informator.ua


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dzharylhach Island, Kherson Region*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro River*








© informator.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








© Meta


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Krym *(a.k.a. *Crimea*)








Photo by Oleg Fesenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Myhailo Petskovych_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Kupiansk now_








_Link_

Over the last week, the Armed Forces of Ukraine liberated more than 50 cities, small towns and villages.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Medzhybizh Fortress, Medzhybizh, Khmelnytskyi Region*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Myhailo Petskovych_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Lviv*_








_Photo by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Yuliya Rublevska_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Borzhava_








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bukovel*













Bukovel. Ski & SPA resort in the Carpathians


"Bukovel" alpine ski resort in the Carpathians: official website. Summer/winter recreation, deals, entertainment, lodging, webcams, maps, prices, booking




bukovel.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zaporizhzhia Region*








_Photo by Eugene Vik_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Chernihiv*_








_Photo by Alex Sergeev_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Akkerman Fortress*, Odesa Region







*
_Photo by Maxym Ritus_

_*The Akkerman Fortress is one of the largest surviving fortresses in Europe._


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *








_Photo by Yuras_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Borzhava *








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Chernivtsi*_








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Rynok Square (Market Square) in Lviv_








_Photo by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Autumn Morning_








_Photo by Andriy Kosenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dnipro City*_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Mykolaiv Region*_








_Photo by Oleksandr Ignatiev_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dnipro City*_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Chernihiv*_ 








_© 33BY Architecture_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Zaporizhzhia *_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kinburn Spit, Mykolaiv Region*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cherkasy Region*








_Photo by Igor Solodovnikov_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Autumn in Mykolaiv_








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Khotyn*_








_Photo by YuriyStorozhenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Skole*

Skole is a small town in Stryi District, Lviv Region_








_Photo by Sergiy Vovk_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 








_Photo by Oleksandr Huchok_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Truskavets, Lviv Region*








_Photo by Igor Hvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Svydovets, Zakarpattya Region*








_Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zhytomyr Region*








_Photo by Oleksandr Huchok_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Oleksandr Huchok_


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nova Kakhovka, Kherson Region*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Ukrainian Autumn_








_Photo by Igor Solodovnikov_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Yuriy Labay_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Obolon District, Kyiv_








_Photo by Illia Onyshchenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ternopil*








_Photo by Oleg Kirienko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Svirzh Castle*








_Photo by Sergiy Vovk_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kinburn Spit, Mykolaiv Region*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Autumn in Dnipro City *_








_© informator.ua_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dnipro City*_








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Rivne Region*








_Photo by Mykola Shahmantsir_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Lviv*_








_Photo by Ihor Mukalov_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Podillia *_(a.k.a._* Podolia*_)_








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Autumn in Borzhava 







*
_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_








_© Unit.City_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*

_Podil District_








_Photo by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Odesa*








_Photo by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_








_Photo by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








_Photo by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Odesa*








_Photo by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*

Andriivskyi Descent (a.k.a. Andrew's Descent)_








_Photo by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Drohobych*

Brick Gothic Church of St. Bartholomew _








_Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> _*Drohobych*
> 
> Brick Gothic Church of St. Bartholomew _


_Another view of the church_








_Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Khotyn Fortress, the Chernivtsi Region*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle, the Khmelnytskyi Region*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Drohobych Town Hall*_








_Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Truskavets, the Lviv Region*








_Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, the Khmelnytskyi Region*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cherkasy Region*








_Photo by Vlad Timoshenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Vinnytsia Region*








_Photo by Oleksandr Ignatiev_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Sviatohirsk, the Donetsk Region*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Radomysl Castle, Zhytomyr Region*

Radomysl Castle by Svitlana Koshchii, en Flickr


----------

